# Clomid Girls Part 51....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting and  to all


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello ladies - what a lovely new home this is! 

Hope you are all well. The sun is shining in Bath and it is a lovely day.

Unfortunately think af is near but hopefully not.

Any of you attend a local support group? If so, how do you find it? They are going to be starting one in Bristol that I might attend but I am so at home here with you that I dont know if I should or not.

Hello to Twinke75, VB, sarahc, KerryB, Minxy and Kelly - and to everyone else that I may have missed.

have been checking the IUI board as might have to progress on to this in November. 

Feel as though I am just permenantly in a limbo state- not knowing how to progress my life on, whilst everyone around me seems to do it easily. Anyone else feel like that? It gets harder to shake it off somehow.

Anyeway, it is my birthday on Monday so am going out for a few bevvies tonight in the sunshine and forget about it all for a few hours.

You all take care now

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

humph happy birthday for monday   

I used to help run a pcos support group where i live and they can be a good support! we have a support group and meetings board here on ff , might be worth looking at.

With regard to feeling in limbo, im sure we can all safely say we feel like that! and it sometimes does get harder! but thats why ff is so great as we all know what each other is going through! I have felt in ,imbo for the last 5 years or so and cant see an end to it! but heres hoping all our dreams come true 

Well went to ff party last night! was a good night and danced all night! feet aching today though  Have a feeling there will be embarrasing pictures in the  gallery  I deny all knowledge of anything 

Well dh and i had long discussion the other night and we are gonna give our best shot at this 6 months of clomid and metformin combined and then we are going to look at applying to become foster parents and see how we go! big step i know

Love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Suzie for that- makes me feel less 'abnormal'!

I will take a look at the support group info on ff to see if there is anything near to me- thanks for the reccommendation.

Sounds like you all had a fab party!

xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Gosh its quiet on here this weekend.  I have had a nice day cooked lunch for 8 people!  Phew thank god its over, no major disasters everyone seemed to enjoy it.  

CD13 for me today (although im not on clomid this month) and I think that I may have ovulated or be about to ovulate definite change in CM and a few tummy pains.  Who knows though my body is all over the place at the moment.  Looking forward to seeing consultant on Thursday, I want to hurry things up and move onto the next step now.

Hope you are all having a fantastic weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Girlies,

I really miss you all over the weekends! I love coming in on Mondays not to be at work (  boss here!!) but to catch up on what's been happening!

Humph -    hope you have a lovely day honey! Hope   stays away  

Suzie - Glad you danced your sox off at the do. Osuns like it was a success. Good for you thinking about fostering. I would defo consider it if it came to it. Hope your ok.

Joanne - Well done on your lunch cooking! I ony manage it once or twice a year, too traumatic!! Good luck for your app on Thursday. I hope you get sorted.

Flowerpot - Are you back online yet honey? We've missed you. Hope your ok?

KellyD - Hope your alright babes?

SallyStar - Good weekend hun?

Hi to everyone I've missed, hope your all hanging in there.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls  

first day back in work today after a week off and its chaos so apologies for no personals, have i missed anything?  Seen Casper's fantastic news!  Try and catch up later just wanted to say hello!  Kerry   I'm ok chicken, hope you are too.  CD10 today so here we go again!

loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,


Welcome back flowerpot     hope your ok  

Kerry-Im ok thanks babe,just got back from scan and I havent ov'd yet,I thought I had, so I have got to back on weds to see whats happening,Got 1 follie @14 mm   so I amreally hoping it stays!!!!


Hows everyone today

Kelly x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everybody - hope you all had a good weekend.  

I am now on day 3 of my first clomid cycle - I feel quite rough today - very sicky - glad I am not in work (I don't work on Mondays and had booked tomorrow off so that I could see how the first cycle went without the pressure of being at my desk.)

Alison


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Alison

Clomid is such a wierd beast. I've got the most awful metalic taste in my mouth this month that I jsut can't get rid of. Wish I'd thought to book some time off but no such luck!

Anyway just wanted to say Hi and welcome to the   pills.

Debs


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome - I am feeling a bit folorn    

I might have to leave my computer and go and lie down (  it must be bad !)
- I'm assuming that when I stop taking them I'll feel normal again?

Alison


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi everyone

havent been on for a while - great to hear of the bfp's - hope everyone is ok!!!

CD15 for me today - so here we go again 2WW

this is the first month I have ovulated - my results came back at 32 (previous levels 16.6 & 7) so im really pleased with that!!!!!

DRE
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

DRE - Congrats on ovulating. Hope you had lots of  this month to catch that eggy!

Alison - I find that after day 6 (when I stop taking the tablets) things usually get a little better (although this month seems to be an exception  ) Hope you feel better soon.

Must dash as currently very busy avoiding work!

Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Dre - Lovely to "see" you hun. Glad your ok. Wishing you   for your 2ww! 

Kelly  -Will post to you on Day 1 thread. Excellent news about the follie

Debby - I heard that you could get a nasty taste. Hope it's not too awful hun.

Sweetpea - Sorry your feeling sicky, unfortunately it goes with the territory. It should ease up though hun when you stop taking those   pills!


Flower - Glad your back!  

xxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi everyone

Thought I'd say hello

Took the clomid yesterday so day 2 today, had very bad period pain this month - usually one dose of tabs and no more but it keeps coming back? Also very heavy, can't be the clomid surely not after one tablet?

Feel ok so far but last time it was day 3 and I broke loose!!!!!!!

Love to everyone
x x x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Is this your first cycle of Clomid? Cos if not then it will still be in your system from last month and could be contributing to your awful pain.  I hope it eases. I've heard a lot of the girls try warm wheat bags, they act like a hot water bottle. I hope you feel better hun.

xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Evening to all my lovely FF,

Well I have some good news and bad news on the job front.  Got into work today and boss called another meeting.  He said that after our last meeting he decided that Im not what they want in an employee and they sacked me, I am being paid for the rest of this week but I dont have to work.  Good news is I have two interviews lined up for tomorrow.  Hubby and I have had a good talk and we both feel its time I went back to work full time because DH job is looking very "unsafe" at the moment and the extra money will be a god send.  Owen goes to nursery in January anyway so I dont feel too guilty about leaving him for the extra two days.

Hi Sarah - I never suffered any s/e from clomid so I was lucky, hope your feeling better soon.

DRE - Congrautulations on your OV, hope you have managed plenty of BMS over the weekend and those little   get busy for you this month.

Flower - Nice to see you around again, how are things.

Sweetpea - Hope your feeling better soon too.  These   pills do some weird things to us.

Hi to Kelly & kerry B

Speak to you all soon.

JO


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Jo - sending you good luck at your interviews tomorrow.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jo

So sorry to hear what has happened with your job. I hope that they have agreed to pay all your fees for late payments. Hopefully this will be a blessing in disguise though as you obviously were not happy there.

Take care and good luck with the interviews

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome to all the New girls


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo - Those little buggers! At least its kinda made your mind up for you. Hope your interviews went well, and I hope - like Debby said - they have paid tyou for all your bank charges. I think your best out of that nasty place! I still think we should all go round al show that horrid boss what damage Clomid girls can do -  !!!!

Hi Flowerpot, Kelly, Sally, Valerie, All the Nicki's (!!), Natalie, Debby, Sweetpeapodder, Minxy and all the other lovely Clomid girls - Hope your all ok.

I've done badly on tehe ating front again today! I just have no willpower at all. There's no hope for me...... !!

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

PS. Just developed a sharp pain on left ovary...maybe I haven't ov'd yet! Pains have been all over the place this cycle!!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oooooh keep jiggy jiggy kerry! just in case. remember I get the pains a couple of days before ov so keep at it.  

hiya everyone, sorry for lack of personals, I should have left work by now!  xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerry thats just spooky    I had ov pains last fri (atleast I think I did) and again on suan night,scan on monday showed I hadnt ov'd yet but lastnight and today got ov pains again,so we have been very hu hum busy with the jiggy,jiggy.

Comeon we need some bfp's


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Gosh its gone really quite on this thread all of a sudden.

Kelly hope your jiggy jiggy does the trick this month, when are you going back for another scan?

Hi Flower,  what happening with you at the moment?

Kerry - Im kinda thinking of the situation as "its a blessing in disguise"  I really wasnt happy there and they have just given me the push to go and find something else.  Although I know how you feel about going around there and showing them just what us clomid girls are made of.

Debbycuk - Yep they eventually got a cheque to me last friday for the £140 charges!  Knowing my luck though they have given me a rubber cheque!

My interviews went ok, the first one I really liked and got a "feel" for the job as soon as I walked in, I know if I get that job im going to be happy there.  I think it went well but I was only in there for 10 mins, shortest interview I have ever had, dont know if thats a good sign or a bad sign.  Anyway I think i will know about that one by tomorrow.  The other one I didnt like at all, I waked into reception and there were two receptionists sitting at the desk one was on the phone to a customer one was on the phone to her friend or relative she just said "yeah what do you want" so i said that I was having an interview etc so that was all ok then about 5 mins later two other secretaries came into the reception and started slagging off another secretary to the two receptionists, I could blatenly hear what they were saying and they said "she is so fat her arms wobble when she walks" this really upset me because Im no slim jim and I was thinking "what if they talk about me like that if i did get a job" so im really not keen on that one.  HOpefully the other one will be a positive result but not holding my breath because I dont want to be disappointed.

Anyway I will let you know how I get on.  Wouldnt it be great if I could tell my old bosses that I have got another job within a few days of them sacking me!  That would show them.

Jo
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jo

Good luck - I'm hoping that the first interview gives you a positive result. 
Get that Cheque banked asap!

Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Joanne-the first interview sounds promising,dont worry that you were only there 10 mins,I used to be a Manager of a cept in Debenhams and did all the interviews,the crap people are the hardest to get rid of,cos you have got to give them an impression that they had a full interview when really you dont like them at all and have already decided they are not the one for the job, they have most prob decided your the one and thats why the interview didnt last long cos they like you and couldnt be arsed to ask more questons. Keep us posted!!

Hows everyone diddling this morning,im just passing time before the scan at 12.hope the follie has grown and hasnt burst   

Has anyone had or will be having IUI in the future(daft question I know) we are planning a november meet on the IUI board and just wanted to spread the word!!!  

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo - Interview sounds promising hun. And how unprofessional of those receptionists/secretary's. We all have a ***** soemtimes, but not to that extent and infront of interviewee's. I think you were right to not want that job! Good luck with the other one and keep us posted. Great news about the cheque, get it banked!

Kelly - Hope your scan went well honey. We will be jiggy jiggy tonight, hopefully DH isn't playing football, for the second night running, so I can jump him before Lost is on at 10!!

Debby -   How's you?

Hi all the other lovely Clomid girls. 

xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Afternoon All,

Great news I got offered both jobs and accepted the one that I wanted.  I start on monday.  Im so pleased with myself but a bit nervous about starting somewhere new.  Cant wait to tell those idiots at my old place that it only took me two days to get another job.

Joanne
x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

CONGRATS JO

IVE PM'D YOU

well done!!
DRE
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Joanne-fab news,well done!!! I am so glad you have got out of that place ,it was no good for you    

Dre-havent "seen" you for donkies-how are you

Debs,sally,flower......are you all ok?

Kerry-   My plan sounds abit similar to yours,michael said we can have an early night and I told him to bob off cos lost is on so I will have to jump on him soon    sounds like we are both gonna be buddies!!!

Kelly x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kelly

Im fine thanks lovely - been nosing but not much posting   thaks for asking

I ovulated for the first time so im well pleased - been very busy the last few days with jiggy jiggy - AF due on 18 September - so fingers crossed - determined to be well behaved this 2WW - lots of rest, fresh fruit and veg and cut back on the booze - going to west wales this weekend for a chill out - looking forward to that!!!

Hows things?

Drex


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo - Thats fantastic news    .   and   for Monday. I hope those muppets realise what a great gal they've lost!  

Kelly - Posted to you on Buddy thread. great news  

Dre - We are cycle buddies, my AF due 18th as well. Lets pray for    for both os us! Congrats on ovulating  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls  

Jo - great news!!      Good for you, I hope the new job goes really well  

Kelly - posted on buddy thread too. great news  

Dre -  lovely to see you around.  good luck for the 18th  

Kerry -    

Natalie - any more developments? everything crossed for you  

Natasha - nearly there chicken, when you testing is it tomorrow?      

Sweatpeepodder- hows you?  

SarahC - how you feeling?  any more s/e, hope not  

Debs - how are you hun?  

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok  

CD 12 for me, due to ov around CD 17 so   every day/every other day from now.  Taking the cough medicine hoping to get more cm than usual. last night (tmi) had some clear stuff, i think thats how cm starts? then gets thicker and creamier?  I need Dr Natasha to help me out!!!

love and babydust


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Jo 
That is brill news  Well done girl. And you enjoy every minute of telling your boss to stick thier job  


Love sal x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Crikey its busy on here!!!!

Dre-fantastic news on ov,best of luck with this cycle                    

I am gonna try and be good on my 2ww too,but if it ends in bfn I have my sil wedding 2 days after testing so I will get slaughtered-she did at mine!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jo Congrats on the new job! Good things come in threes so you never know..... 

Sorry this is a bit of a rush but will post more later

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Flower, im the same as yesterday knicker checking every 20 mins have light brown waterey every now and then but not getting darker yet?

Kelly, thats fantastic bout your follie 

Jo, have been reading bout your Boss etc so really pleased you got out go girl!!!!!
Sally , Kerry , Deb , Sweet pea, Sarah whats new? 

Hello Dre, havnt met you yet?


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes with my new job.  I hate starting a new job but it cant be any worse than my old place  .

Im off to see my consultant tomorrow to find out what the next step for me is, I know she is going to say IUI but want some more details etc.  We probably wont be able to afford it until the new year but I want to find out as much about it as possible.  I will let you know what happens.

 to you all

Jo
x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HI everyone,

I'm on my first cycle of Clomid - just started taking it yesterday, and i feel like poo.  I just feel totally spaced out all the time. Is this normal?
I don't usually have a very regular cycle, so will Clomid help regulate that?  I hope you don't mind me joining you - I just thought this might be the best place to ask questions as there are always so many people reading this board and posting on it.

Good luck to everyone, and loads of babydust,    

Chris xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

JO fantastic news on the job! 

DRE fab news about ov 

WELCOME MIZZLNIK (chris) to the clomid gang

Well im STILL waiting for af!!! dam thing really dont want to take provera if i can help it as makes me ill! I have viral infection, have lost voice (which friends think is funny!) and have high temp, so generally feeling poo  and am at work!! stupid me! just hate taking time off as clomid makes me feel pants so am anticipating time off at some point with the clomid. does that make sense  prob not 

hi to everyone else  to all

love
suzie xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls

Chris - welcome to the clomid girls - goodluck with your 1st cycle  

Jo - well done - goodluck in your new job  

Well the period pain stopped and the s/e begun - glad though because they reassure me - mad I know/
Having hot flushes and moodiness, DH was talking to neighbour over the fence this evening and I was about to flip my lid (not sure why just felt it was winding me up!!!) so took some deep breaths and thought to myself it's the clomid making you mad not him!! 

Right off for a good nosey tonight
Love sarah x x 

Suzie - get well soon x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Chris

Welcome to the Clomid thread, everyone is really really nice on here and make you feel right at home.  Its really common to get lots of side effects from clomid as im sure you have read on here before.  They usually pass once you have finished taking your last tablet.  I have also seen some of the other girls advising to take clomid at night so that you sleep off the worse of the side effects.  I was quite lucky and didnt get any side effects until the dose went up to 200mg then I was getting quite a few.  Clomid worked for me once so im sure it can work for anyone.  Unfortunatley it didnt work for me this time but I have every faith in the drug.

Hope this helps a little.

Joanne


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Chris and welcome to the Nut house!
Clomid has loadsa side effects poppet so dont worry, it just shows its working.
I always feel spaced too.
It plays around with your periods too so you could end up with regular ones!
Good luck babe and im here to answere any questions i can.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ natalie!! nuthouse


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I meant it in the nicest possible way


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

its ok im only laughing as not started my mad pills yet


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Jo

Just wanted to wish you luck with your appointment tommorrow (im busy in meetings all morning so wont be able to check) let us know how you get on  - oh and find out the address of the new workplace and Ill see if I can think of where you can park!!!  

GOOD LUCK!!!!

DRE
xx



NATALIEB

nice to 'meet' you too hun!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Chris and welcome  

clomid can regulate your cycles, mine were all over the place before, anything from 4-6 or even 8 weeks, I'm now down to around 32 days.  The best thing to do is keep a little notebook or write in a diary the day you come on, the day you feel ov pains etc, the day you come on again, you will soon notice a regular pattern emerging and predict what is going on.  Take your tablets at night, most of us find that the best and I think once your body gets used to them the spaced out feeling should ease a little.  You might get a little bloated or constipated whilst taking the tabs but then things seem to settle.  Good luck and shout if you need us   xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning all,

Just come back from appointment at hospital,  IUI is our next step, cant really afford it at the moment so we are booked to start in January.  Just have to cut down over christmas and start saving really hard.

Jo
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Joanne-you can be an IUI/CLOMID GIRL like me     they are all a lovely bunch!!! not saying these lot arent     

Thanks for all your good luck vibes,basting went ok,just got bad cramps now    sure it will pass,just got to keep sane in my 2ww now-im testing 2 days before I am a chaeufer at my sil's wedding!!! hope its good news or I will be crying and crash the car   

Hope your all ok!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

afternoon ladies

am feeling sorry for myself today as been to gp and have a bacterial infection! have lost voice and feel poo  dh at work til tomorrow eve so im all alone  
ok enough of feeling sorry for myself 
Finally think af may be on her way!!!  if not then i know absolutely nothing about my body still  

love to you all
suzie xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Suzie,

Sorry your feeling down hunny   if its any consolation at least you can still "talk" to us   ,good news on af arriving(how weird does that sound  ) cant wait for you to be on the rollercoaster with us all   

Kelly x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HI everyone,

Thanks for making me feel so welcome and also for the advice - Why don't the clinics tell you anything like this? All they tell you is what happens AFTER you've taken the pills- I'm just glad I found this place!
I rang today and booked my first scan and the nurse asked me how long my cycle was - I don't think she was impressed when I told her I didn't know - it could be anything from 6 weeks to 6 months. Surely I can't be the only one getting this?
I'm really excited about this and I'm trying to have faith in the pills - but I don't want to get my hopes up too much!
Sorry to hear that you aren't well Olive - hope you get better soon!

That's it for me at the mo, but thanks again and speak to you soon,
Loads of love and babydust to all,
Chris xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Suzie, sorry you feel so rubbish hun, were here to talk to whilst dh is away   xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nearly the weekend girls!!!! yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I love work, can you tell - NOT!

Have a great weekend. Good luck to those having BMS, me included   and good luck to those in the 2ww   and hugs to those who have had AF arrive  

xxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Boo SSSiiiisss Booo. I get to work all weekend, then all week, and the following Saturday. If I'm really good i think they might let me have the Sunday off 
Ahh the joys of working in marketing! (It's not as glamourous as you think!)

Hope everyone has a great weekend and I'll try to get online sometime next week (if they let me out!)

Olive - hope you are feeling better hun.

Debs


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Debbycuk - Sorry you have to work such long hours sounds like a reall drag.  I have to work full time from monday onwards, I havent worked full time for 3 years, its going to be really hard to get back into it again.

Flower, good luck with you BMS - hope you get plenty of good  

Hi to KellyD, Minxy, Suzie, Chris, Dre, Natalie B - hope you all have a fab weekend.

Its my first wedding anniversary on Sunday so DH is taking me back to the hotel we got married in for a meal and he has booked a room to stay the night!!  I hope he has booked the suite we had for our wedding night because it was absoultely beautiful and I didnt really get to enjoy it all on our wedding night.  Then I start my new job on Monday.  Im really nervous, I hate starting a new job when you dont know anybody and you have to ask a million questions.

Anyway hope you all have a good one.

Love JO
x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

and good luck on Monday Jo.x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

happy anniversary JO and DH 

feeling a tad better thanks guys 

love
suzie xx


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hiya - just catching up...

Welcome Chris!!!!!!  The girls on her are fab and the advice/support is excellant.  

Flowerpot - good luck with the BMS!!!!! Get that bum up under a pillow!!!!!  

Hi Jo - good luck for the new job on Monday and happy anniversary, we went away for ours at the end of August and it was so nice to get away for a few days.  Try not to worry too much about the new job - enjoy your weekend mate.

Hi Olive - hope you feel better soon xxxxx

Jo -   - hope you are well.  Hope you manage to save up some money soon and manage to get on with you IUI.  It's horrible waiting isnt it.  We will have to defer IVF if we dont catch with Clomid as we just havent got £4,000 lying around.  It would be so nice if they changed the criteria for funding and decided to give us all one free go!!!!!!  No chance though.  I thought it was disguisting on one of your old posts that you would be eligible for funding if you had a new partner.  Anyway hope you are ok.

Nicki


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

afternoon ladies

how are we all??

Well af finally put in an appearence yesterday so its clomid here we come !! not looking forward to it i have to say! 
feeling a tad better today managed to sleep ok . looks like this af is gonna be an evil one!! dam thing!! wish my body would just make up its mind!! atleast bms for us will be before dh goes to kenya for 3 weeks!! if not i would have been up poo creek!!  
Think i wont bother taking clomid next month as he is away for 3 weeks so doesnt seem any point! 

love
suzie xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck Olive for this month, 
im with you babe i think i start Clomid on Monday. x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Whoooohoooooo, Hubby has booked the honeymoon suite for us tonight      in the hotel in which we got married, I cant believe its a year already.  

Hello to everyone, sorry no personals im to excited and I have to pack my bag for tonight and of course I start work tomorrow so I need to take my work stuff with me.  

Have a good day ladies.

Jo
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

jo

have a fab evening!! loads of bms  
Natalie cycle buddie!! good luck this month


where is everyone  must be enjoying the weekend

love
suzie xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Joanne,

Hope you have a lovely night    what a nice suprise,enjoy yourself and all the best with the job!!!!!!

Big hello to everyone else

Kellyx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck tomottow jo and have the most fantastic time with DH.x

Olive, are you starting pills tomorrow too?

Kelly, how are you doing? what day you on now?


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

My, what a busy board this is- have only been off line for 5 days and had to read through 3 pages of postings!!

Well, have got blood results now and ovulated myself this month( count 30) but AF arrived this morning (boo!) so Clomid tomorrow- hurray... NOT! Have also had myself a 27 day cycle which is great for me.

KerryB- shame about AF but mine has arrived too. Such a pain.

VB- where are you? You ok hon?

kellydallard- good to hear about your follicle etc. Are you still on clomid and being scanned then? I have not heard of that- only for IUI which we will be discussing with con in November. Have you started on that course then?

Jo- are you doing IUI too? Am interested (so will read the board) as might do it ourselves.

Olive and NatalieB- I too am back on clomid tomorrow and also not looking forward to it.

Hello to all you other lovelies- glad to hear you are all still persevering. Anyone heard of any more BFP's? Need some good news to cling on to. Feeling yukky with AF- big headache and backache. Must fetch my wheat bag soon.

How do you all get the little smileys up on your messages? Sooo clever!

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Humph,
Congrats on your ovulation sorry your AF came 
But at least you can cycle with me , Minxy and Olive this month 
Im on IUI hun, this will be my 3rd. 
Its not very romantic but still very magical.
Take care cycle bud. x

Oh p.s, the smileys are or should be at the top when you type your post?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Clomid Chicks

Well AF finally showed up full throttle yesterday morning so starting 4th cycle of Clomid tonight (CD2) so preparing myself for  

*Humph*...sorry the wicked  got you

*Olive*...hope you're feeling a bit better today & sore throat/cold cleared up...glad AF finally arrived (a rare thing to say pleased to see it !!!)

*Nats*...my cycle buddy...we're in it together again mate !!!  

Anyway, Olive & Humpth, as Nats says, we're all cycle buds together   

*Jo*...hope you had a fabulously "fun"  & romantic night  and  with the new job

*Flower*  ...hope you doing ok petal...having plenty of fun  

*KerryB*...how are you hun  Hope you're taking it easy 

*Kellyd*...good to "see" you...hope it's all ok for you 

*Debs*...hope your ok & that your work let you have today off 

DRE, mizzlnik (Chris), Nedwards (Nicki) & anyone else I've forgotten (sorry)...hope you're all ok 

Well I'm off to make myself a cup of tea & see what I can nibble from the fridge !

Wishing you loads of   
 
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya Everyone!!!!!

Hope you've all had a good weekend and you're enjoying yourselves. 
Jo - enjoy your night in the honeymoon suite - fantastic! That sounds wonderful.
Sorry a couple of you aren't feeling well - hope you're felling better soon.

Took my last Clomid of this month last night so we go for our first scan on Friday. Scary!!! I've had one before, but that was to do with PCOS, so I'm quite nervous! I've been in a foul mood, and poor DH has had the brunt of it bless him.

Hope you're all ok, sorry for the short post, have a good evening,

Loads of love and babydust,

Chris xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi clomid buddies

I am on day 2 of clomid and i suddenly realised i am on 100 not 50 but only took 50 last night!!!! whoops hoping it wont make much difference!! 
Might just be coincidence but woke up this morning in a foul mood and have been in one all day  please tell me the clomid hasnt kicked in already 

Glad to have loads of cycle buddies this month!!
Good luck guys   lets get some more bfp

Chris- try not to worry about the scan( easier said than done i know hun ) , i was well nervous before my first one but it really was fine, just uncomfy a little and the scanner lady said i have a "kinky" uterus so should have been slightly more uncomfy for me than others but it was fine! honestly , and im not just saying that, im honest and would tell you if they were anything to worry about, hope it goes ok for you

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Crikey its quite on this thread!!! Suppose I will find you all on the buddies or 2ww thread  

KELLY X


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya all,

Hope you're all well - it is quiet isn't it?  Just one question - is it normal to go completely mental the day after your last pill?  I seriously haven't been able to control my emotions yesterday and today - from lauging to crying in literally minutes!  I've been feeling really down too.  I thought it would stop once you finished the last pill.  
Can anyone help?  I think I'm losing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!  

Hope you're all doing better than me!!!! 
Loads of love and babydust!   
Chris xxxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello have popped back in to see u all.. as i am taking the clomid again.. 
Olive i am on day 5 today.. so we're only a few days apart..

Kelly how are u getting along?

Chris i have gone mental the day before my last pill.. and have spent much of the evening sobbing.. and not knowing why...

Hello to everyone else i have missed.. the list is very long and i'm not sure if you are here or all on the 2ww boards..

Good luck everyone

Ju x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i am here and keep an eye on the 2ww thread too! cant keep up 

Juli we are only a couple of days apart so fingers crossed for us !! 

Well dh and i have sent all our fostering forms back and are waiting for a sw to contact us for our first initial interview!! scary but exciting am secretly excited but dont want to get my hopes up!

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

we went to a foster open day a few months back.. but they were really unhelpful... they told us because of dhs canecr we shouldnt consider fostering for at least 2 yrs and that as we had been trying to concieve they thought we should leave it a year until after trying...
We were shocked (but not suprised after the adoption people told us to wait 5 yrs tillhe was free of cancer).. So i'm extra specially pleased that you are getting aong well with your process.

We arent expecting anything this month or next as dhs sperm has only just returned, but we are praying fror A MIRACLE....

jU X


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ju im a firm believe in miracles hun


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick note as I'm knackered and need some sleep. A real lack of BMS this month - amongst everything else this month I definately think this month is a right off. Plus have until Sunday to get a day off and away on travel til then. DH is definately feeling underwelmed at the mo. Must be nearly two weeks since I worked less than a 12 our day. Bah humbug - don't they know what else is going on in my life?!?

Jo - hope you enjoyed the hotel. I'm v jealous!

Natasha - Hope you are ok and that the witch is letting you off lightly this month.

Olive - Hope you are feeling 100% better today.

Everyone else - Good luck and  

Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning Clomid girls  

Debs - work sucks! wish I could be a lady of leisure. A lady who does lunch  

Ju - hiya   - sending you some of those miracles your way  

Dr Natasha - how are you hunny?  back on the happy pills again now?  

Suzie - best of luck with the fostering forms hun   Are you supposed to be taking 2 x 50 mg tablets = 100mg like me then?

Kelly, Kerry, Sally - my cycle buddies  

Natalie - how you feeling?  

Chris - VERY normal!!!  you are now a member of the clomid emotional rollercoaster gang!  anything from   to   to   to   is perfectly normal!!  

Humph - sorry the nasty witch got you  

Nothing much with me, CD18 today, latest time to ov is tomorrow so either ov already or about to.  BMS Friday, Sunday night, last night exhausted so will try for tonight!  hopefully every other day covering it.  

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Another cycle over for me - IN 17 DAYS!!! Af showed her very ugly face again this morning. Very annoyed, and emotional.

Sorry no personals, will try later

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well I'm sitting here at my desk with plenty of work to do but do you know what...I really can't be @rsed !! 

Got "told off" last night...Gareth said that I had pc addiction & that I was boring, unsociable & didn't give him enough "huddles" (think thats combination of hugs & cuddles !!) cos I spent too much time with my "imaginery friends"   He's decided I need help to wean me off my addiction  I was good last night & switched off early so he's happy !!  

I took last night's clomid pill late (at 5am this morning)  but will take tonights at usual time & hope it'll be ok...all I'm concerned about it suddenly getting side effects whilst at work...I'm just grinning at the guys hoping none of them trigger off a   
**Newsflash** Just had a very annoying women from recruitment agency hassling me with a "cold call" so I've just put her in her place...maybe there are a few  side effects emerging    

Well the viagra effects of Clomid have got me again...all my dreams last night were extremely saucy...in fact one even involved one of the guys in my dept (who I've never looked at in that way at all !!)...this morning I can't look him in the face without blushing  and he sits right in front of me!    Thankfully all the other dreams involved Gareth  but I was soooo annoyed when I woke up at 5am as really enjoying them  

Anyway...

*Debs*...you workaholic you...think you need some R & R hun  Hope you're ok other than knackered from work 
*Susie (Olive) * ...how's the double dosing going  Hope you're not experiencing double the side effects ! I think we're cycle buddies aren't we...I'm cd4 at moment 
*Nats*...where are you hun...hope my little cycle chick is doing ok 
*Chris*...have to agree with the others, the loopy pills can strike anytime ! 
*Flower*...hope you & DH aren't too exhausted after all this  you been up to 
*Kerry*...sorry the  got you so quickly this month 
*Kelly*...how's it hanging Mrs  Hope you're doing ok 
*Jo*...how are you after your romantic stay in the honeymoon suite  Bet you still smiling  

Sally, Ju & anyone else I've missed...hope you're all ok  

Spose I better get on with something that I actually get paid to do 

  


Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,

Just got back from dh's grans funeral,it was  atoughie as they talked about michaels dad who died age 40 from parkinsons and then they were talking about grandchildren and great grand children   

Got a nice suprise though- cos micheals dad is no longer with us all his children which are michael and his brother and sister all get around £2,000,and Im sorry if I sound greedy talking about money but I see this as a huge help for us to fund tx so we are over the moon in that respect!!!

Catch ya in a bit

Kelly x


Kerry-I am so sorry about af hunny,what a weird cycle, has it happened before?hope your ok


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

kelly.. thats sad about your dh's gran.. but am glad it has provided a little relief for you.

Natasha... i have heard of these funny dreams you talk of.. why do i never get them.. some people get ball the luck ehh!!!



Flowerpot thanks for sending some miracle dust i could sure need it.. i consulted the magic 8 ball today and it informed me.. all in good time.. and then i went through month by month whether i would fall pregnant and it kept throwing answers out like... something tells me no... doesnt look likely etc.....Arghhhh.. lets hope the stupid things broke...

Kerry.. sorry to hear your news...i am running out of toes and fingers to count my bfn's on and it never gets any easier... maybe i should pass some of flowerpots miracle  dust on to you...


Olive.. lets hope that miracles believe in me too!!

Right off to take another huge essay that i cant be bothered to do.. and frankly am sick of the sight of...

Ju x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Kelly so sorry about the funeral    you don't sound greedy, its good that something positive has come of such a sad thing, and what greater gift could she leave you than the child you long for  

 girls - dh was asking me last night about what happens next if the next 5 months of clomid don't work, I'm seeing the fertility clinic in november, they wanted me to try the clomid and if it didnt work they would take things further.  What would be the next step? I couldnt answer dh I assumed IUI or IVF but how do you know which you would get put into?  If I have clear tubes and good sperm would it be IUI?   

xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

flowerpot i think most clinics like you to give iui a try before moving to ivf, as it works for a lot of people, is cheaper and less invasive..
I actually preferred my iui's to this bms malarkey... when i had iui they told me the exact ovulation day.. which was great because there was no messing around guessing.
Iui is similar to ivf, with the injectable drugs they can use (or they can keep you on clomid and just scan you). The only difference being that with iui when the follicles are big enough they give you a trigger jab to release them and ivf this is when they collect the eggs.(also for ivf you d/r -shut off your hormones before your cycle starts and then you charge them up with the injections)
If your tubes and sperm are fine i think the dr will try you on iui first..

Ju


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

afternoon ladies!

flowerpot - i am on 2x50's as well  

Kelly -  coming your way 

KerryB - sorry af showed her ugly head hun 

Juli - hang on to the thought miracles really do happen! 

Minxy - repeat after me! Im minxy and im addicted to ff  (admission is first step to recovery 

Well touch wood!! no clomid evil symptons yet!! but am waiting for them!! cycle day 5 for me!
Even had  last night and not bms!!!  "woofy" 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I take that back ! Dh and i just argued over who was answering the door to the pizza delivery guy  think clomid evil is here


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls, 
Im still around minx, my friend went on a 1st date on friday night and he picked her up on his motorbike, they got on M25 and she cant remember the next bit,
woke up with a hellicopter over head, police and ambulances.
They closed that section of motorway!
She has skin missing all the way down her right side and a broken pelvis.
He has a broken collar bone.
Even through all that she is still laughing and arranging their next date 
Women are amazing creatures, so resilliant!

Natasha, i have saucy dreams too.
They are always about very handsome black men(dh is white?)
Not sure what thats about, but very nice! 
You will have to join me and be SECRET SQUIRREL on pc when DH is out 

Kerry, im so sorrry you got your AF 

Kelly, thats very sad bout funeral but Gran obviously wanted you to have that 
money, so you use it hun. 

Suzie, Glad you enjoying your woofy 

Flower, i think it will be IUI for you next, thats the road im on and then IVF. x

Juli, hello hun nice to meet you. x

Hello everyone, theres so many of us on here now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

natalie sorry to hear about your friend hope she has a speedy recovery


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Shes fine thanks, tuff as old boots.
I did cry when i saw her though, she had to comfort me!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nats hun...I'm so sorry about your friend but glad to hear that she's still in good spirits (I'm convinced that helps with the physical healing too)
Good to see you back though...missed you & your sense of humour


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Nat,
I miss you too. 
I only get to type evenings cos i dont work in an office , im a manual skivvy! 
And then i cant stay on here too much as Dh has me on rashons 

Im having really bad night sweats on pills this month(any tips Doc?)
And i was eating my dinner earlier and realised i was crying
Im not even down in the dumps or anything?


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Im still    from our night in the honeymoon suite on Sunday, we had a really good time   

Started my new job on Monday, not too bad, I didnt really enjoy my first day but today was a lot better.  I still cant remember people's names though which could get a bit embarrasing!!

Anyway sorry no personals I havent had two minutes spare to myself since Sunday what with working until 5.30, coming home collecting Owen, cooking tea, preparing tea for next night, preparing clothes for the next day and having a shower im all pooped out!  God knows how im going to cope next week when my colleage course starts on a Monday and Tuesday evening!!!  Think I had better get hold of some Kalms or Pro Plus  

Speak to you all tomorrow.

Jo
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Jo
Hope the new job is ok. 

Everyone else -  for the next few days!

I'm currently sat in my hotel room a bit ****** (evening with sales guys) feeling very un atractive and missing my dh loads. Can see two screens at the moment so sorry for the spelling mistakes!
Feeling very guilty as on 2ww at mo and no chnace of jiggy jiggy for days so enjoying the grape juice!   

More personals tomorrow when can see keyboard 

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Debs,
Hows your head? 
Dont feel guilty, my sister had her first baby in Spain and over there the Doctors believe that a litre of red wine a day is fantastic for your blood ,heart, liver and espeacially good for you during pregnancy(and my niece turned out perfect!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Debs -           - love your style girl!   hows the head this morning?!  

Natalie - so sorry to hear about your friend but glad she is in high spirits that can only be a good thing  

Jo- glad the new job is underway, the first day is always the worst  

Suzie -   at the pizza delivery!    and double     at woofy!!  

Kerry, Kelly, Sally - cycle buddies I've posted on there girls  

Ju - thanks for that info hun, after putting it out of my mind, I think the fact that next month will be cycle 8 on clomid its starting to creep into my mind what would be next xx


Well girls CD19 for me today. going off my longest cycle of 33 days thats 14 days from today so hoping the   we have done every other day for the past week will have covered the right times.  I will ov today if not already done so and got   in last night so that covers today.  Only thing I've had this month is hardly any stabbing ovary pain, hope its not a bad sign


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

A big hello to my cycle buddies... Nat, Olive and Minxy. Hows it going girls?

My AF was really heavy this month (1st natural cycle since sept 04) but has tailed off a bit today (day 4). Feeling really fed up today with this whole baby business. seems like it is never going to happen and causes such stress. DH and I argue a lot over his drinking consumption. Con told me that he should not drink any more than 6 units a week (difficult as he is a rugby player) so we end up arguing a lot about that. The air gets really tense sometimes. Any ideas on a way round this?

Hello to all you other lovelies... keep flying the flag!

Take care all

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Debs hun...  are you fancying a hair of the dog      

Jo...hope the job's better today 

Flower petal...  sounds like you & DH have been busy !  

Suzie...how was your pizza     hope the Clomid  have cooled down 

Nats...sorry you're not feeling so good hun  Hope eases up soon 

Humph...sorry you're feeling fed up mate...I wish men would understand better sometimes...I often tell Gareth that he only has to be good until he's done his "task"  then he can do what he likes...unlike me who'll have to be even more careful what I eat/drink for the next however many months (assuming I breastfeed too !!!!)    

Kerry...how's the party planning going...is it this weekend   

Kelly...how are you  Hope you're ok sweet  

Sally & Ju...how are you ladies doing  Hello to anyone else I've missed 

Well, I'm feeling ok (although don't wanna speak too soon  ) although I was a bit of a sweaty betty last night & had to peel myself off Gareth a few times...I assumed it's cos I took 2 pills within 17 hours of each other as I'd missed one night before...not suffered from hot flushes before...hoping there's not a recurrance tonight ! 

It's not particularly great weather here in London today...I'm just hoping it doesn't  as I've got my flip flops on so will get very soggy feet if it does ! Think it's time to start digging out my autumn clothes...if they fit  

Anyway, best get with some work 

Big huggles to my cycle buds...Humph, Nats & Suzie  
Fingers & toes crossed for those still on the dreaded  
Plenty of    for everyone


Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello girls,

Well....

Natasha - Party is coming along fine, its me who's frazzled !! Really looking forward to it, and I know he has no idea about it either. Just can't wait to see the look on his face! I get lots of hot flushes, even thought I'm off the   mad pills now! Its horrid!

Joanne- Good news about your job hun. It will get better, the first week is always the worst. Hope the manic rushing around eases a little too. What are you doing at college ? I start next week too, Soft Furnishings and Flower Arranging (don't laugh, all helping towards my Interior Design business!).

Flower - You must be exhausted honey , think you deserve a night off!! I wouldn't worry about not having OV pains, the months i had good blood results I didn't have pains. Weird!

Susie - MMmm...pizza! Going to try and be good today, yeah right like I am ever good! He he he!! Hope you ok.

Natalie - Sorry about your friend hun. Sounds awful, glad she's keeping her spirits up though, and setting up that second date, could be a great story for their kids if it works out!! Hope your feeling ok  .

Humph - Sorry you having a bad day honey. Hang in there, our babies will come when they are ready to. And be extra special too - Sally told me that when I got BFN last cycle. Chin up

Kelly -    honey 

Sally - Hope your ok, how's work?

Juli - Hi, how's you?

Debby - Good on ya having a few drinks  . Hope you didn't suffer for it!!

Idiot boss forgot he'd have to pay me by cheque this month, and its payday tomorrow. Had to change all my bleedin' payment till next week! He's such a  ! No work to do, again! Soooo fed up here. Going to look for new job.

Thank goodness its nearly lunchtime.....I'm Hank Marvin!!!

xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Heloo peeps,

Cant stop long.catch up tomorrow !!

Natalie,sorry about your friend,hope she is ok-    that will be a good story for the kids if they get married  

Big hello to all

Kelly x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya Ladies!!!!!!

Hope you're all well and not having too many side effects!!! Wow so much has happened in the last 3 days I'm not sure i can do personals!!! It took me 10 mins to read all the postings as it is!
The general gist is that Clomid makes you mad, emotional and unable to function in normal society - thing is it's worse for me, cos I'm like that anyhow!!!!! 

Luckily, today seems to have been alright s/e wise, I haven't broken down or tried to hit anyone yet, so it's positive! I've got twinges in my boobs though and I ache all over with a backache that I wouldn't give my worst enemy! I don't know whether it's side affects or the onset of the flu/heavy cold, which is what DH has at the mo - I hope it's s/e's!!!!

Well, keep your chins up girls and I'll speak to you again soon,
Loads of love and babydust!   

Chris xxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

How is everyone, today was slightly better at work but im really struggling not finishing until 5.30 im so used to working Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday 8.30 to 4.30.  But its a job and I suppose that all that matters.  I should be on CD21 today but as I have finished my clomid I dont even know if I have ovulated this month.  I have given up on Metformin again, I just cant stand the met   its so embarrassing.

Hi Mizzlnik glad s/e have eased up for you, i didnt get hardly any s/e when I was taking clomid, hopefully you will be lucky and not suffer.

Kelly - Are you still on computer rationing?  Where are you in your cycle at the moment?

Kerry B- sorry to hear about you job I know exactly what your going through I had terrible trouble at my last job, my wages were going in late all the time and there was never any work to do so Im really glad that I have found another job.  The course im doing is "Access to Nursing", then im going to do a midwifery course.  I have wanted to get into it for years and I have finally decided to pull my socks up and get cracking before I get too old.  I figured that if I have difficulty having children of my own perhaps I can help people bringing theirs into the world.

Minxy - did you get soggy feet, it rained here in Cardiff this morning but seemed to clear up this afternoon.  Hope you dont get any more hot flushes, they sound awful.

Hump - you must find it very difficult getting your hubby to stop drinking, i know those rugby players like their "pop".  

Flowerpot - we are almost cycle buddies, although I dont know if I can call this month a cycle, we will soon see.  Sounds like you have been getting in plenty of BMS!!   

Hello to anyone I have missed.  

Speak tomorrow

Jo


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello to everyone

Yes, it is difficult getting hubby to even cut down on his drinking- he has changed to drinking spritzers (quite difficult in a rugby club!) which he feels is a big change. However he still drinks about 10 of them which I suppose is only 10 units- better than 10 pints! Still too high the consultant says though.

he needs to cut down again for IUI if we decide to do it.

It is difficult isnt it with all these sacrifices we have to make-. Does my suede in sometimes.

Hello to all on this message board- too many to name now!

Thanks for your message though Jo- good to know that others have similar difficulties with their DH's!

Take  care
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry just a quickie-Joanne-I am testing a week today and I am not feeling posotive about it at all   

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly -  stay strong sweetie    

Humph - its a difficult situation I agree. We tried the no drinking thing last month, still got a BFN.  And after 5 years tcc we have to live our lives. I think if a doctor actually said that we HAD to do it for our treatment then that would be different.  

Jo - hang on in there with work, I can imagine the working hours taking a lot of getting used to. I start early and finish early and would be very hard to adjust to change  

 to everyone else!  CD20 today so on the 2ww proper now. not had many ovulation symptoms so not convinced it happend this month! done BMS every other day so we'll see


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Jo - I looked at doing a Midwifery course a couple of years ago but couldn't afford to give up working fulltime to study. Might be something I look at in teh future. What a lovely thought, helping others bring their special one's into the world. Will keep looking for another job in the meantime, got to get out of this mad house!

Mizzlnik - Any S/E's today hun?? Killed anyone yet??

Flower -  .   for your 2WW

Humph - Men are so difficult. I think they see drinking as part of their manhood! Mine certainly does!!

Kelly - Chin up babe, stay  

Hi everyone else. Dragon on war path so have to go!!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

my little 

Well I must say I'm in soooo much better mood than yesterday evening 
As soon as I got off train I started bickering with Gareth...poor man...anything & everything he did wound me up  ...he couldn't even look at me without me getting    He even resorted to going to bed early to get away from me but then I wanted to go to bed so he told me I was following him which set me off again     

I felt ok during the day but it just prooves it's true what they say, that we always take things out on those closest to us...and what made it worse was that part of me knew I was being completely unreasonable & petty...I mean, we weren't even arguing about anything...I was just shouting at G like a screaming banchee !!  

Stupid thing is, I've been feeling soooo horny  last few days & couldn't "do" anything about it for obvious reasons...then when we are able to I end up cutting my nose off by being a psycho b!tch from hell   

Thankfully we're friends again now...and I'm hoping that that was my only  side effect (only seem to have got like that one day each cycle so far)...actually feel in a pretty good mood today....geeze the mood swings 
I'm going to buy Gareth a "sorry" present in my lunch break...not sure what but I hate myself when I'm so mean to him as he never really throws anything back.  

Anyway, it's absolutely tipping it down here in London  (although thankfully it didn't yesterday so no soggy toes !!)

Sorry no persies today but am thinking of you all  

 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls.  Not quite sure what is going on, maybe its stress. Just had a huge crying fit, feeling very emotional and I'm not even on the   pills! Dh was lovely bless him abd he's gone to ge me a diet coke and some Minstrels - when upset feed me chocolate!!

Cons appointment come thru for Monday. A little nervous as I don't know what she is going to say. We've done everything that she suggested last time, so maybe it'll be onto IUI. I'm fine with that, but dreading telling work anything about it. I work for the most workaholic, unsympathetic woman ever. Never had kids, has an alcoholic partner (although they both deny it) and I know she won't be very nice about it.

Sorry to ramble, just needed somewhere to "vent"!!! To top it all off got awful OV pains and a dull ache "down there".  Maybe its good that I'm seeing cons on Monday, she might be able to tell me what on earth is going on!!

So looking forward to the party on sat, but will also be glad when its over! Didn't think it would be his stressful, especially keeping it from DH. My mum has been fantastic bless her, and helped me with everything. DH's mum not really done much, and she is not dressing up - how boring!!!

Anyway, enough from me. Sorry this is a "me" post!  Love you all

xxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How are we all today?  Do you think I'm mad - I'm enjoying having the excuse of "being on the hormones" to be able to have a go at those who have really p*ssed me off in recent weeks.  It allows me to blow my stack at them and then blame it on the tablets!  Anyone else enjoy that aspect?!  
For instance - one of my colleagues is under investigation for doing something she would never do.  The managers told her that they "trusted her" - "it's not YOU under investigation, it's the situation" and then one of them wrote a report stating that there was no way that anyone could have done it except my friend who's under suspicion!!!  What a biatch!!!  I thoroughly enjoyed refusing to do things and snapping at her and generally being obstinate today - and she even came to apologise to ME!!! Fantastic!!!! 
Anyhoo, rant over - The only real s/e I'm getting now are feeling sick from 4pm onwards - I don't fancy eating my tea or anything and I'm really thirsty all the time.  Does anyone else get this?
I've got my scan tomorrow and I'm worried cos it's my first one and i don't know what they're going to say/do.  
Hope you're all well - Kelly- chin up sweetie - I'll keep it all crossed for you  - it may prove difficult during the BMS, but I'll do my utmost!  Keep positive and have faith.   
Kerry -  good luck for Monday -I'll be thinking of you.  Keep positive and it'll all work out!
To everyone else- have a good one and don't get into too much mischief, will you?! 

Loads of love and babydust to all,
Chris xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Kerry sweetie, so sorry you had some tears   horrible when you feel so low but its good to get it out.

Listen, this party will be a great success of that I'm sure.   you have put so much effort into it and dh will be thrilled and amazed you have done it.  have a nice glass of bubbly whilst getting things ready to steady the nerves  

Although Monday has come quickly, just think that at last they might answer the questions about your erratic cycle and help things move along.  Stay strong hunny,


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Flower, your a star  . Feel much betetr today, and so excited! Goign to thouroughly enjoy myself tomorrow night. Will take lots of piccies and post them next week. 

Chris - Your   but I love it!!!   

Hope everyone is ok
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerry,

Sorry you were down yesterday hunny,glad your better today!!! I have posted on the  other thread but I did see on here once that some women ov twice     might be a possibility  

I am still around watchimg you all but I am trying to stay sane in my 2ww 5 days till testing!!

Kelly x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello everyone.. just popped in to ask a question.. i am on my second cycle of clomid and today is day 10.. the last few nights i have been woken up by feeling hot.. I have taken my temp and its been normal. and it's not like last time i was on clomid when i woke up hot but sweating.. i just feel like my blood is running hot.. Is this normal? i've had bad ovary pains the last few days.. and have been thinking.. last time i was on clomid i produced about 9 follies, now i am on a higher dose.. and am worried that these s/e are leading to something else (hopefully not ohss) does anyone else get this hot feeling with no sweating??
Ju x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girlies Friday at last   

Ju - I've never had proper hot sweats but have had feelings where I have gone absolutely boiling inside and then it goes.  not necessarilly with any pain though.  could be another wonderful s/e but keep an eye on things and ring the doc if you are worried  

Kerry - have a fab party tomorrow girl   and best of luck for hospital appt monday 

Chris -   naughty but funny all the same  

Natasha - how are you doctor?      Hope you're putting your horny ways to good use  

Welcome to the new girlies, Sarah and Alison  

Kelly - nearly testing day now, hang on in there   

Natalie, Suzie, Dre, Jo, Humph, Debs and everyone else  

Well CD 21 today for me today, AF due CD33    Good luck to everyone else currently with me on the 2ww


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

just to let you all know so that you can offer your kind thought to her - safari girl has M/C - her post is on babyloss board.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Noodles,

Thanks for letting us know,how awfull 

Kelly x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh I feel so sad for Safari girl     

Ju - the hot flushes i had sound just like yours - its like a wave of hotness - but with no sweating - I just to wake up at night feeling absoutely soaking when I was actually not sweating at all - weird isn't it??

Hope you all have a nice weekend - going to a Thai restaurant with friends tonight ( ) and then a party tomorrow night (no   as I'm driving).  So a busy weekend ahead.

Veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

evening ladies 

Kerry sorry you had a down day  to you glad you feeling a bit better

VB - have a good time and plenty of  

Juli- i had that happen when i had my previous cycles of clomid but touch wood havent this time yet! so fingers crossed i wont ! Hope it eases for you !

Hi to all the lovely clomid girls!!

Noodles thanks fot letting us know about safari bless her how awful 

Well clomid all taken for me this cycle and feeling fine so far ! fingers crossed so loads of  for me  love that new smiley

love and  to all
suzie xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I was sad when i read about strawbs m/c and now  safari too      

Hope they are both ok.....

Thanks for the replies on the clomid s/e.. i have turned into a she wolf this afternoon.. i ended up flying off the handle at dh and slammed the door so hard i broke the glass!! Not usually like me.....think i need more chocolate....

Olive hope you are getting lots of bms.. i bought some digital ov tests today in the hope they may give me some idea of what is going on.. i know they're not great for pcos people.. but after last months disaster i had to try something else...

Veronica..... i love thai food.. unfortunately dh does not... there is a  great one near here that our tx dr recommended to us and it is fantastic....

Kelly.. nearly testing day.. keeping fingers crossed for you hun...


Hope everyone else is ok.. not on for long as im off to the cinema.. am dragging dh to see pride and prejudice.. am hoping a period drama wil get us in the mood.....Oh mr darcy........


Ju x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIYA LADIES!!!!!!!

Bless Safari - I hope she's ok.  My thoughts and condolences are with her.     Thanks for letting us know, Noodles.

Hope your party goes with a swing Kerry - Have a great time and enjoy yourself - you deserve it!
Veronica - enjoy your meal tonight - DH really love Thai food but althought I like it I always end up ill after eating it...but not with chinese!  Weird huh?  Enjoy it and eat some for me!
Juli - wow, broken glass - now that's impressive!!!! Are you ok now?  DH and I had a massive argument on the weekend in which I threatened to kick him out - so i know how you feel.  Why do these drugs turn us into raving maniacs??!! 

I went for my first scan today - I've got a few follies and one is 13mm.  Is that good?  Anyone have any idea?  I am on CD12, so loads of BMS for me!!!!  
Gotta go again on Tues to see if I have ovulated.  Great!  Here's hoping!  

well, I hope you all have a great weekend and loads of babydust to everyone!   

Chris xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

evening clomid ladies!

Well hope we are enjoying the weekend?
Im working but usually do at weekends! so its ok really 

I honestly cant believe that i have had no side effects yet this month! cant make up my mind if its a bad or good thing?? Am having 21 day bloods done so will know if its working or not!

So loads of  for me the next week so or  love that new smiley! 

love and  to all

suzie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

omg i have just realised that dh is away from friday til the following tuesday in France!! and friday is day 15!!!! so basically am up poo creek from day 15 to 20 so no  for me!! 
Will have to make sure  happens on thursday to give me some chance!

Then in october im not bothering to take my clomid as he is away from day 10 for 3 weeks in kenya!!
told him if he aint careful will find someone else to oblige!  he wasnt best pleased


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

hiya,

I don't blame you Suzie - that is downright inconsiderate of him I think!!!!! 
Hope you're all well and enjoying the weekend and for those of you doing the BMS thing - try not to wear yourselves out!!! 

Loads of love and babydust  

Chris xxxxxxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone - just droppin by on my way to bed - I feel completely worn out - am assuming it's a side effect felt like this last night - hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  Horrid weather up here in Scotland.  Huggs to everyone  

aliosn


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

well girls last night it was the party (a work colleagues birthday) and me and a few friends went for an indian first - we had a result as they made a mistake with the bill and the whole meal (starters main rice naan drinks etc) for the 3 of us came to £29 !!!!

Then we went onto the party which was good - DH came and collected us and on the way home he had to stop so I could be sick    I am absolutely mortified      he says a police car came past and seen me and a car full of blokes were shouting and laughing at me.  the thing is at the party I only had 3 glasses of wine - which isn't a lot for me - so embarrassed.  DH doesn't believe thats all I had! I was really drunk! Need to phone my friend and say sorry!

Oh dear - feel absolutley fine today but just mortified.

Veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry vb shouldn't laugh but  bless you how was the hangover?


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

I feel fine today - just going for a bath - I have an aroma of vomit about me   - what a minger I am.

Veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ vb! a good weekend then


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

oh dear vb what a night out you had  

love bw


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry vb but in still  maybe its the realisation that its not just me that does that!!


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

VB sounds like a wild night.. last time i remember having a night like that i'd had flu and taken day nurse tabs and had half a bottle of wine in the pub.. i just remember sdtanding at a table aqnd falling over on my bum... For some reason i decided to carry on drinking and enede the night being driven home by dh who had to drag me from the car because i couldnt stand.. i ended up crawling on my knees down the driveway and apparently spent the night lying in the bathroom swearing at dh everytime i was sick... I was so embarrassed.. luckily everyone else was also very drunk and just thought i was larking about and beng funny!!


I have had the worse nights sleep ever..... i fel asleep at about 11 and woke up nearly every hour feeling like i needed to wee. i went and couldnt go and then at 4 am i was awake for about an hour and a half as i felt like my insides were popping out of my body.. i think the clomid has made follicles by my left ovary come out and be really big and they are pushing on my bowels....It was soo painful and i just remember thinking.. if only i could sleep it would go away.. i woke up this morning and the pains still there band niggling.. i'm only on day 11 so the follies need to be a bit bigger yet.. am worried i might not sleep for the next few days if this keeps happeneing..

Ju


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

juli

hope you manage to get a good nights sleep soon hun!!


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls - does anyone know how to get the new smilies??  I made a donation and am now a charter member - but I can't get them

OMG - I nearly forgot to say - when I went to tesco this morning the man in front of me at the checkout, in his 50s or so, was wearing a pair of I'm sure womens high heel boots - they def weren't mens cuban heels - they were really slim and had about a 2 inch heel on them - I just couldn't stop looking - he wasn't even short!  Creepy!!

a feeling a bit better Veronica


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Ah I know how to do it now!  Went to technical help.

   

Me last night 

Veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

vb glad you are feeling better hun! funny story, we have a man who comes into where i work in ladies heels and a suit!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Lovelies,

Just popping on before I fall asleep on the couch....soooooo tired after the party last night. DH was so surprised he burst into tears bless him! It was fantastic, he had no idea! Everyone did an amazing job with their 70's costumes and all looked fantastic, especially my mum who was a fabulous hippie! All DH's friends were hitting on her - made her night!!

Anyway, Dh very poorly today, but still managed to play footie this morning. And go to watch City this afternoon. He was so gutted about not getting his Chinese last night (that was our decoy plan, sending him for take-away!) that we are going for one tonight, if he's OK!

Anyway, will post pictures this week so you can see my fabulous gold platforms and foxy black afro!!

So sorry to hear about Strawbs and Safari - love to you both.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

omg im at work and just had to ask someone to leave as have had 2 complaints about him and he turned on me! swearing and making personal threats!! so had to call police!! as was making threats towards me! 
usually can calm someone down a work ifthey are swearing etc but he got worse and im my face!! so called for security andthen police and seeing as he made personal threats it has become an incident! and i have to make statement!! and i only work in a library!  who would have thought hey! 
Think the adrenalin is still kicked in and sure i wont feel so ok about it in a bit!! 
sorry for me post just felt beeter writing it down!!

Glad the party went well !! will look forward to the photos

love
suzie xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow susie, scary stuff!

Girls - is this horrible - on Fri night we went out with friends and friends of theirs - there was 8 of us 2 of whom we know - the rest we met for the first time.  I came home feeling quite sad because they all seemed to happy - none of them married - all still in that lovely 'honeymoon' period at the beginning of a realtionship - all I could think was that's were I want DH and I to be - happy just to have each other.

Anyway, the friends we know have only been together a year (living together about 9months - moved in quick!!) and went away this weekend for their 1 year anniversary - anyway DH just phoned to say they got engaged and are getting married next year - I feel so jealous towards them and am already thinking - I bet they'll have kids b4 us.  

Is this really horrible of me - the whole ttc experience, I know is making me bitter and it's almost like 'well if I'm not happy, no one else can be' - it's eating me up.

Sorry for being a miserable cow. 



Veronica


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

VERONICA I FEEL LIKE THIS SOMETIMES........ Don't think you're the only one.. 
I think it's the hormones that make us all irrational..

Clomid has turned me into a monster this month..


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Juli 
I know - but I'm not even on clomid anymore - so I can't use that as an excuse for being a miserable old cow!!!

AAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

   Veronica


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your not being a miserable cow! I think we all gt those feelings hun, I'm off the Clomid too and I still feel like that!

How are things with you and DH? Getting any better?

Keep   girls.

Love
xxxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I dont think it matters if you're on the tablets or not.. i put it all down to hormones.. When i had a break for about 4 months. i still felt how i did.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

beat me to it juli! 

was gonna say i think clomid must stay in your system for ages ! 

love
suzie xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Juli, your right.....because of our "situations" we would still feel the same if Clomid wasn't a factor!

 to all

xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I had a little cry today.. i always get emotional when friends announce they are pg.. I found out today that one of my friends who has just had a little girl.. 4 weeks ago.. has had her husband leave her and say he doesnt love her anymore (i could see it coming) but i just feel so sad for her.. And then i think it puts things into perspective that i couldnt ever see dh leaving me whether we had children or not.
Last month i felt fine but this month the clomid has doen funny things to my body.. i am fully expecting to wake up tomorrow and have grown an extra leg or arm..!!

Ju x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Girls, no time for personals, but just wanted to send Safarigirl my love and thoughts, the poor thing   xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

You are so right about the clomid staying in your system,this has been my 1st month off it and I am sssooo emotional.

Well I should be testing wed/thurs but I am sure af is on her way,I am nearly in tears just thinking about a bfn,I am gonna be a complete wreck so I apologize in advance for any mad bahaviour!!!!

Hope your all ok??
Kelly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly mate   everything crossed


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,
How is everyone? 
 Kelly and Flower and all you other 2ww.
Im on day 10 today of my cycle and off to hospital in abit for my 1st scan of the month.
As if by magic (after no symptoms all week) this morning, constipated, bloated and swollen boobies 
Everything seems to work like clock work with me(so why am i not Pregnant?)
Will measure Follies today and wednesday, will test possitive on OPK on friday or saturday and then will be basted on whichever of those days!
Im trying to stay possitive this month(as my hospital has a really good success rate with couples on 3rd attempt Clomid and IUI.)
I was a really bad girl on Sat night , i went out for a drink with a friend (hardly ever go out these days!)
Drank far to much red wine, walked home on my own for 45 mins and then was sick all over my CREAM BATHROOM, have had to bleach every thing and am gonna have to paint walls again(red wine wont come off!)     Dh thinks im disscusting!

Anyway, now im worried that ive messed up this cycle by drinking so much?
Natasha, where are you?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Sorry not been around for last few days...have been hit with the Clomid evils bad this month      Have spent most of the weekend either screaming at poor Gareth or else balling my eyes out. Last 3 mths I've got off lightly with only one day per cycle (last month was only half day) of having mood swings...but must've been building up as it's been awful this cycle (my 4th)...thing is, it actually started after I'd taken last pill.

Have been feeling soooo down...fed up with myself, I've put on weight (still don't weigh much but I don't feel toned, I've got skin like a spotty teenager, my hair needs "doing" (gonna make an appt later so at least that'll make me feel better) & I just can't help but wonder why a gorgeous 30yr old wants to be with a blobby, spotty 36 yr old who can't even sustain a pregnancy...so in one of my rants I told him to find someone else as I was useless as a girlfriend & as a woman  Yep, feeling very sorry for myself 

My acupuncturist said that he could tell I'm anxious & fed up & said I'm "yang" difficient so has prescribed me some herbs to work alongside the Clomid (I actually start them cd7 so not actually at same time as clomid) - he said that the clomid is depleting my energy & mental resources so this medicine should "fill in" where the clomid takes out...fingers crossed.

Feeling slightly better today...not quite so spikey but still find myself welling up for no apparent reason...I can't believe I've cried at Eastenders !! (actually I've cried at loads of things this weekend...anything just triggered it off !)

Anyway, sorry for no personals...I will get back on track...just need to pull myself together !

Hope you're all ok  Thinking of you all & keeping fingers & toes crossed for all of you in the 2ww...  

Take care my sweets 
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Nat im so sorry you are having a bad one.
Gareth loves you thats why he is with you and dont you forget it!
you are just having a bad time, we all look in the mirror and see something that is not real sometimes.(ive seen your photos and you are georgous hun!)
Im sure you havnt tured into a MINGER over night? 
Go get your hair done, shave your bits, put on your fave scent, some smoochy music, dim the lights and jump your DH .
(works for me when im down!)
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Goodness, its quiet on here! you all working hard for a change?  
I can't be bothered at all today, got pmt symptoms       just hoping its ok to get pmt symptoms during the 2ww!  just over a week to go until AF due date  


Natasha - been there done that, hope you feel better now  

Natalie - hope the scan went well  

Ju - thats so sad to happen when she has just had a baby  

Suzie - how you doing?  

Veronica - been there too, we fully understand really we do.  

Kerry - hope the appt went well. want to hear all about it  

Kelly - how you hanging chuck        

 to all the other clomid girls xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

It is quiet today. i have been popping in and out..inbetween trying to get some work done.. 
I actually feel ok today.. but know the hormones are beginning to affect me. I was sent some photographs today from some old school friends, and looked at some of them and thought.. corr he's fit... seems my clomid has made me find alsorts of people attractive?? Hope it wears off soon. i feel like when i was a teenager, looking at teen mags and wondering who's poster i could cut out and put on my wall..!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
          Hope you dont mind me dropping in, am new to this site. I have been on clomid for a year come november (ttc 3 yrs), am really down this month and think it is def not going to work. I was at the hosp for my 12 day scan this morning, lots of little follicles as have pcos but none very big, i have to go back on friday for another scan. I wish you all of the luck in the world. I have been told to start thinking about ivf, just wondered if anyone had heard what options there are after clomid but before ivf, hosp said is a new thing out but couldnt tell me anything about it? take care all,
            twiggy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry but I couldnt wait any longer to test and its a    I am a complete wreck,but I am thinking of every single one of you.Be back in a few days

Kelly x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Ah Kelly hun .. so sorry


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi ladies

Kelly so sorry hun ^cuddle^ 

WELCOME Twiggy  to you 

Juli - I thought it was just me that found everyone attractive when i am on clomid  and i cant get enough   , glad you have it too 

well no real symptoms for me which makes me thing the clomid isnt working!! have 21 days bloods so we shall see

hi to everyone and  to all

love
suzie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Twiggy
Welcome to FF. You've definately foudn the right place if you are on the  pills.

Olive
Are you feeling better? Hope the sniffles have gone away now.

I also had the raging hornies in my first month on clomid, but this month i couldn't feel less like BMS, even with brad pitt.

Oh well off to watch paint dry and twiddle my thumbs until Wednesday (stay away af!) 

TTFN
Debs


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya Girlies!

How are you all?  Sorry to hear about your BFN Kelly....  for next month!
Welcome Twiggy - good to see someone new again.  Good luck with your treatment.
Natasha - I'm sure you're a gorgeous woman so try not to get down about it all - Clomid is EVIL, isn't it? I've said similar things to DH this month (bless him) so you're not the only one!
Natalie - isn't red wine a sod to get off?  Did you manage it in the end?  Good to hear you had a good night!  Good luck this month!
Hiya to everyone else - hope things are going well for you all.
I've got another scan and blood test tomorrow to see if I've ovulated..not holding out much hope and feeling generally despondent about the whole thing - just have to keep my fingers crossed.

Loads of love and babydust to all,
Chris xxxxxxx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello girls- sorry I have been away for a few days.

Safari girl and strawbs- so sorry to hear about your loss- grieve as much as you want. Will try to mail you when I can work out how to personal message you!

Hello to NatB, Minxy, Flowerpot, KeryB and Jo- how's it all going girls?

Kerry- really sorry to hear about your BFN- so downheartening isnt it?

I completely understand about the friend being pregnant thing- it does hit you very hard and actually gets harder. But sometimes you just need to feel low and go through the process. My best bud is 15 weeks pregnant and went through hell plucking up the courage to tell me I am sure. I found it really difficult and needed to be on my own for about 3 days! Couldnt stop crying etc- not because I was not pleased for her but because I had lost my own baby and it felt sooooo unfair!

I feel fine about it now though- just take your time and go with your feelings.

I am off to hospital this afternoon to have dye pumped into my tubes etc and then X rayed. Feel ok about it really- feels like I am taking one more step towards that little angel coming my way. Hope it doesnt hurt too much tohough- am a real wimp!!

Keep going everyone- thinking of you all.

Would be nice to meet up with you all ... if poss...what do you think?

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Kelly darling, I'm so sorry, you sure you haven't tested too early?   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
          I hope you dont mind me joining in am new to this site. I have been ttc for 3 years, have been on clomid for a year come november am now on 100mg, they keep increasing dose as is not working and i think it is time to move on as dont think clomid will work for me. I had a scan yesterday and have to go back for another one on friday (am) as didnt look too promising. I had a dye x-ray thing in june, doesnt hurt too much feel a bit crampy afterwards, you will be fine. My tubes were both clear but i am not ovulating due to pcos. Good luck to you all,
                                          twiggy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Twiggy. And thanks for the HSG info. I'm sure it will be fine, have to see how long it takes to come thru. I'm not sure I ov'd until Metformin was added into my equation, I was only on 50mg of Clomid, but Cons wants me back on the same so we'll give it a go.

Hope to "see" you around. They are all super girls. If you need to know anything, someone usually has the answer!

xxxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls - still feeling miserable - woke up at 2am last night til after 5, kept stressing about how I think I have lost the plot.  Have been really ratty, normally DH gets it, but I am in a 'don't care' attitude and the whole worlds getting it.

    

Anyway got up this morning and booked a reflexology appt, never done it b4, but want to give it a try to help me chill out, I am at burnt out stage!

veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

vb sending you a massive  hun

and some silly smilies to make you smile      

xxtc xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

HI all

Still no sign of AG (due tomorrow). Feeling decidedly chilled as this won't be our month I'm sure.

In fact I'm having second thoughts about the whole baby thing. Given my history I'm not sure that I want to keep trying - the thought of all that pain again is too much to bear. Plus this last month I've taken time out to be 'me' again - having fun,eating out, drinking (too much) working hard and generally living life to the full. 

It just caught my eye when I was dusting this afternoon that on our bookshelf we have a selection of books such as "A-Z of baby names", "HFEA Fertility guude", "Pregnancy loss - a silent sorrow" and the "termination for fetal abnormality handbook". 
This isn't normal. Real people have cook books or DIY manuals. I have this real feeling that life is passing me by and I don't want to spend it charting my temps, knickerwatching and panicking that a baby isn't going to happen/be healthy/live.

I don't want to waste my time any more. I guess I don't want any more heartbreak and would really like a bit of joy in my life for a change.

Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh debby sending you a big  too

i know what you are saying though as dh and i have had the same feelings recently, i am on my last 6 months of clomid at the mo and then think we are going to have a break from ttc as we are applying to become foster carers and are really looking forward to the challenge of that, we know its not the same as having our own children but we both felt that we have a loving home where some children could benefit from having a stable environment to live in even if for a short time, does that make sense prob not knowing me 

anyhow sorry for the waffle

love
suzie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NO that makes perfect sense Suzie. I was begining to think I was going a little (more) mad.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

debby if you are then i am  

just Im me at any time even if its to check you arent going mad! 
I think you get to a place where you say time out , or enough is enough , if you know what i mean 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm due to go to Drs tomorrow for repeat prescription of Clomid, but I really really don't want to. Whats the point if we have been told that it is highly unlikely to work anyway? We've been told that our best chance is IVF, but thats currently making me cringe. Perhaps nature is telling us something.   Might have to discuss this further with dh tonight.

Anyway I'd best sign off before I send everyone suicidal! 
Off to play golf tomorrow so fingers crossed af doesn't spoil it (hard to swing a club bent over double)  

TTFN

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lovely clomid chicks...

Just a quickie message to say I'm sorry not been around much lately to offer support but been having a tough time on Clomid this month...emotions (& hormones) have been all over the shop & have been trying to sort my head out 

I have been popping in & am thinking of you all 

Sending huge hugs to all those that need them     

Loads of luck to everyone     

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Veronica my dear here's a cyber hug    hope you feel a little better today.

Debs, you have to do whats right for you.  Hope you managed to have that chat with dh and golf has helped to clear your mind a little (dh always says it does!). I hope you come to the right decision really soon  

Natasha, take care hun hope these pills are sending you too


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Debs ..i do hope you're feeling better today.. Golf always sorts me out, but sometimes i come off more annoyed than when i went on!

Flowerpot Hope you are alright today...

Minxy..The clomid has been doing unexpected things to me this month.. hope i straighten myself out soon..

Olive.. good luck with the fostering.. it can be tough.. but soo rewarding..

VB .. sorry to hear you're having it hard too. what amount are u on?i always enjoy a good refelexology session..
Kerry .. when i started taking met i knew i ovulated.. now im on clomid too i have no idea when i ov, the sticks and temp dont work for me because of the drugs combined.. so i'm going to book for folie scans and a triger jab in the next few months

Hello to Mizz and Hmmph.......hope you are both well....
Twigggy.. welcome.....


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks for welcome, how is everyone today. I am at work feeling a bit down as well dont think clomid has worked again this month but will know for sure at scan on friday. Good luck to everyone i better get back to work!
                        twiggy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Twiggy,

I feel pretty miserable today too    got a cold coming, feel exhausted, ratty, teary, sorry for myself basically. This added onto the fact that I'm on the 2ww and due on AF in one week so I can only take paracetamol, just in case I am pregnant, which I know I won't be  
my friend gets married on Saturday and we are staying in a lovely hotel and I'll probably have a full stinking cold by then! 

Ahhhh well, hugs all round hun hope your scan goes well  

Nothing worse than being stuck in work feeling rubbish!! xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morninig all,

Just got back from shopping so I am gonna make ome choccie brownies in a mo  still no af,due today/tomorrow,when do you think I shoul re test thurs or fri morning?? got a wedding on sat so I hope I dont start then  

Debs-  sorry your feeling a bit blue with all this ttc malarchy   I hope you can have a good chat with dh,if you are unsure about ivf why dont you pop on the ivf thread and ask for advice? when I first started IUI I was bricking myself but now I am into it its not too bad,the worst is the 2ww   if this iui hasnt worked we are moving to ivf,I know its daunting but we figured it might be our answer to a bfp if we dont try we will never know,I can totally understand your worries though hunny,hope your ok?? 

vb-sorry your feeling pants babe,let us know how the reflexology goes   

Olive-I totally admire you for looking into foster caring,it takes a strong couple to go through with it,be proud of yourselves  

Natasha-flipping mad pills sending you wappy      hope your ok hunny

Flower-poor you!!! send that cold the wicked witchs way,she might leave us all alone then   go and curl up on the sofa!

Twiggy-chin up chuck,its not over yet   

Kelly x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

just wanted to say if any one wants any advice on iui's or ivf i have done them. i have been on injectables as well as clomid for iui and have had ivf anf fet's...Would be happy to help if i can
Ju x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

woo-hoo Kel, so glad AF hasnt turned up yet hunny. stay away evil evil witch          

Wait till friday if you can because if you get a BFN in the morning and AF comes later tomorrrow it will be even worse


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok flower I will follow your orders   atleast I have prepared myself for a bfn

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh bo**ocks                  

I feel numb   and I have got to go out for dinner tonight with my sil and mil and others for a mini hen night wohoo  

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh hunny I am so very very sorry, we're here if you need us  

evil witch needs a good  

xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks flower   got your results yet?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not yet chuck, i keep checking the results system, says its on and been tested, just needs adding onto system. Grrrrr.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

I've just read that there is going to be article in tomorrow's Daily Mirror about the successful outcomes of IVF and fertility treatment with success stories of some of the FF members. Might be worth a nosey


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kel - So so so so sorry babe. Lots of   to you honey. Have a stiff   tonight. You'll get thru it.


Flower - Cool, will purchase on my way in.

love y'all
xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

HIya girls

Sorry i havent been around for a few days, i have had such a nightmare couple of weeks what with losing job, starting new job, threat of hubbys redundancy, starting college and to top it all off we found out yesterday that FIL's cancer is back and there is nothing they can do for him, they have given him 2-4 weeks if he is lucky.  We cant believe it, he had a huge operation in FEbruary where they removed his gullet and 1/2 his stomach and we thought that they got it all!  We are both so numb walking around like zombies.

Anyway special hugs to Kelly D   thinking of you.

Sorry no other personals, hope you all understand.

Jo
x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya girlies!!

Wow, it seems like a right month for it, - everyone seems depressed!  I have to admit I've been feeling that way too.
kelly - bless you my dear - my thoughts are with you - why do we bother building our hopes up every month only to have them dashed?!  Probably because we're mad!
JO - Sorry to hear about your FIL.  You'll just have to make sure that you spend as much time with him as possible.  Hope it all works out for you with your job and hubby's too.  My thoughts are with you.
Hi to everyone else - hope that life is treating you well - or at least as well as can be expected!!

I went for my 16 day scan yeasterday, which showed that I still haven't ovulated, but there's still time!  Got to go again on Monday.  So, not necessarily bad news - so why did I end up crying my eyes out when the nurse spoke to me and asked about my weight - I couldn't stop!  What a mess!!!!
Now ever since I've felt really depressed and I'm at then point where I can't see the point in putting myself through this heartache every month!  It's just too much to cope with.  Dh says it's the CLomid talking, but I'm not so sure!!!
Hopefully it'll be good news on Monday, but we shall see.  
Hope everyone's feeling a bit more positive than I am at the mo, and sorry for the "me" post,
Loads of love and babydust to everyone,

Chris xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh jo sending you a  so sorry to hear about your fil

kelly sorry the evil  got you


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Jo sorry to hear about FIL.. and your job/and dh's.. sounds like youre having a tough time of it at the mo..

Kelly... darn witch.. she ruins everything.....sending you hugs.. 

Hope everyone is ok.. wanted to ask a quick q.. when you do opk's and they show ovulation does that mean you are about to ovulate within the next 48hrs.or sooner? i have some test sticks that say the best time for bms is in the 48 hrs after the stick shows positive.. does that mean you ov dirrently after the stick shows positive or does it mean you ov 48 hrs after the stick shows positive? Sounds an odd question i know just trying to figure it out as if opk shows a positive this month i want to match it to my temp graph and wanted to check..
Ju x


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hi ladies

Wow- arent we all feelign down these last few days? Me included! This damn clomid- wish we all didnt need it but there you go.

Does metaformin mess you about as much as clomid?

Juli- on the ov sticks, mine state that if you get the 2 lines, this detects an LH surge so you will ov within the next 24-36 hours. Hope that helps- so get on with BMS!!

Kelly- really sorry to hear about BFN again- it really does do your head in after a while doesnt it?

To all you other lovelies who are struggling with staying on this path- can I just say that there are no other people in the world who deserve a health baby more than us all who are trying so hard. Perhaps the problem is that we all pin so much onto each month whereas people who dont have these problems just go through life drinking and smoking all they want and get BFP cos they are not concentrating so hard on it possibly. Life is very unfair but we will all make the best parents when it does happen.

We will appreciate it all the more than those who just seem to shell them out like peas. In my job I see families who dont give a fig about their children, who sit about all day drinking special brew and smoking and who seem to pop them out no trouble. Really hard to handle sometimes as I just want to take all the babies home with me!

Twiggy- nice to have you on the thread and thanks for the info about the HSG. It went well- tubes and uterus all perfectly functioning so no problem. They didnt tell me the cramps would be so painful or that I would bleed though.

Flower- hope you are ok.

Helo to VB, Minxy, Chris, Jo and everyone else (sorry... my mind has gone blank- too early in the day!0.

Could anyone tell me though why some of you have scans to see if you are ov on clomid? I have never been offered that.

Take care and keep smiling

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

I agree, we are all having a down month,  must be the weather changing 

Ju - when you get the + it means you will ov within the next 36-48 hours so basically the next 2 days are the time you should have 

Humph - what lovely words hun  I don't have scans. It seems to vary from doctor to doctor and hospital to hospital.

Chris - best of luck for Monday 

Jo - sorry to hear the news, poor you, why does everything come at once 

Has anyone bought the Daily Mirror today? just wondering whether its worth getting a copy. Well I'm in the 2nd week of the  AF due next Weds xxxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Jo

So Sorry to hear about your FIL - Im thinking of you hun  

DRE
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo - Sorry about everything your going thru hun. I know its hard. We're here whenever you need us  

Flower - Will get the Mirror later, was running late so couldn't get it on the way in.

Hi all you other lovely ladies, busy busy today as off tomorrow - DBB (thats Dog Breath Boss!!!) has left me loads to do as punichment for taking the day off - nice huh!!!

Love you all
xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Girls,
sorry ive not been around of late, been having a bad time of it.
I have read posts and see that everyone is suffering this month!
Kelly- im so sorry babe. xxx
Jo- i know what you are going through, my Mum is in and out with cancer scares, its so worrying!(im here if you need me!)
Flower- Good luck petal, i really hope this is your month.
Casper- sweetheart, life is so unfair, thinking of you.xx
Humph-hi sweetie hope you are well?

WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES I DONT YET KNOW  

Natasha and Olive my cycle buddies, how are we feeling?

Well,  i have had my second scan today and have only one follie  14mm,
its on my bad ovary this month on my left, consultant hoping it will grow before saturday, which is when im sceduled to ovulate.
The bad news is that my PCOS is now really severe(she could see on the scan)
im really bloated, feel sick and constipated again(bring on the prune juice!)
feeling really fed up today, thought this may be my month but its not looking promising.

Need to go and see close friends baby today(now 2 weeks old) but havnt phoned her yet, (dont want to go, she really needs me. She has post natal depression, and im too rapped in my own woes to face her.)
I have become so selfish.
Anyway enough about me, anyone know any good jokes?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natalie  
you're not being selfish, I had to cancel my attendence at a christening of a close friend last month as AF came and I just couldnt deal with it. Think of yourself hun. hope the follie grows bigger for you xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks flower,
Ive lost all my confidence.
I just wanna stay in with Dh all the time, and even then im in bed by 9(alone and asleep )

when are you testing hun?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jo - so sorry to hear about your FIL.  I can only hope that there is some light at the end of the tunnel for you and dh soon.
Kelly - Sorry AF got you. 

Well AF arrived today. Still not sure what to do from here regarding tx. I guess I will end up taking the clomid for want of a better decision.

Well the golf was really enjoyable yesterday.Played with my mum and we came second in the competition  (same score as the winners but lost on count back!) so really pleased and have a nice set of travel bags to show for it.

Anyway must go as have a 2 hour drive to get home now (stayed at parents last night)

Take care all

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Debs ,
im really sorry that Af got you.
Keep up on the Clomid, i dont think its helping me either but its better than nothing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Debs, so sorry hun,   xxxx

Natalie - due AF weds I think going off my longes cycle so won't test till thurs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well girls, got this month's progesterone level back.  it has dropped again   to 30.  It has gone from 52 to 33 to 30.  As you may know, our hospital policy is over 40= ovulation.

I've emailed gynae to ask if i should up the dose from next week.  I can't see me getting a BFP now this month.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Can't believe there are so many of us suffering from the clomid  this month...here's hoping that we get lots of positive outcomes to compensate 

Feeling much better today...been doing an awful lot of retail therapy which think may have helped a little...does anyone else hide their new purchases from other half & then when they see you wearing it & ask "is that new" you say "no, I've had this ages"  Or is that just me    It's the only downfall of working in London...far too much temptation... 

I'm getting some ovulation twinges & mild back ache but nothing like I normally do, although I could be speaking to soon as on cd13 today...should be ovulating tomorrow/Saturday but not having any scans or monitoring this month so I've no idea what's going on inside...also not temping & trying to just have lots of   & see what happens   

Anyway, hugs to all those that need them      

Hope all my cycle buds are doing ok coming in to the  
Fingers crossed for all those other ladies who are waiting  
And hello to all the new ladies... 
....sorry no personals but will try & catch up soon... 

Take care & good luck
     
Natasha   

Thought you might like this joke....you may have heard it before but the old ones are the best !!

Two Mexicans are lost in the desert and are wandering aimlessly, close to 
death. Giving up and waiting for the inevitable Pepe sits up "Luis, do you 
smell what I smell ... ees bacon, I is sure of eet..." 
"Si Pepe, eet smells like bacon to me" 
With renewed strength, Luis and Pepe struggle on over a sand dune to find in 
the distance a tree, dripping with bacon, all kinds imaginable. 
"Pepe, we are saved, ees a bacon tree!" 
"Luis, are you sure ees not meerage, we is in the desert after all." 
"Pepe, when did you ever hear of a meerage that smelled like bacon? Ees not 
a meerage, ees a bacon tree!" 
With that Luis races towards the bacon tree and gets within 5 metres of it 
when a machine gun opens fire on him. Mortally wounded he struggles to warn 
Pepe "Pepe, go back, ees not a bacon tree ... " 
"Luis, mi amigo, what ees eet?" 
"'Pepe, ees not a bacon tree..." 
"Ees..." 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
"Ees a...." 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
"Ees a ham bush ... "


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Flower 

Sorry your progesterone level's dropped again...why do our bodies do this  I know your hospital says over 40 but many do say over 30 so hang in there hun 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Crikey what  a poo month we are all having....  
Sending us all some good luck vibes to turn things around


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What can we do to cheer ourslees up? Is anyone listening to Jo Whiley on Radio One? She does this "I have never..." thing. This week its I have never gone a week without TV. I think we should do something similar, but make it nice treats for ourselves, that don't cost a lot! Suggestions welcome......

Deb - Sorry witch got you hun. Well done on teh golf though! You need to go away for the weekend now to use your travel bags!!


xxxx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Flower- nice words for nice people and we are all that. 

Minxy- you are soo funny! Love the joke- made me chuckle out loud.

NatalieB- sorry to hear about follie- fingers crossed cos you never know. Let us know how saturday goes.

VB- I am fine hon. How are you doing? Was going to PM you but no time- will try over the weekend.

hello to everyone else- dont give up. It only takes one egg and one swimmer so .... it will be our turns very soon. Try having reflexology to calm the anxiety- works for me and helps you ovulate if you do it leading up to Ov time.

Take care buddies

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

well, i have just burst into tears in Tesco, its offictial ive lost it!!!!
Have called friend with baby and explained how i feel and she is really sympathetic so that has taken the burden away at least.

Nat- your joke made me laugh through my tears so thanks. x
Flower- im sorry bout your news 
Debs- are you ok? 
Humph- thanks for kind words.x
VB- how are you doing?
Kerry- how bout we all get plastered? that would cheer me up no end!


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Natalie i agree.. maybe we should have a wine tasting afternoon....
Kerry maybe that could be our treat??


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

.....and whiskey tasting and gin tasting and vodka tasting


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

OOH AND CHOCOLATE TASTING...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natalie I've just done the same and burst into tears in work  

what a pair we are  

I'm up for tasting anything involving alcohol or fattening food !


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Natalie/Flower

    

DRE
xx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Afternoon girls!

I am forever bursting into tears, at any random moment - fine one minute, then in floods of tears the next. It's great being so unpredictable   I do feel sorry for my poor husband though!

Nat - great joke - thanks  

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Loving the wine tasting idea ...shame we're all so far apart would be fun to get together. But probably also be a teary affair , god can you imagine all those hormones in one room !!! For those tha can, your task is to have a few "medicinal" glaases of whatever -  pint of G&T anyone??!! - this weekend. I know I am!  Following Noodles example and behaving like I dont care this month! Making the most of normality before going back on the mad   pills again!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hope this works girls, its the link the daily mirror article on infertility with some FF member stories

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sexandhealth/kids/tm_objectid=16159818%26method=full%26siteid=94762-name_page.html


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I wish we were all going out together tonight on a big bender!
it would be very emotional but i dont think Flower and i would sit in corner crying for too long 

Your link worked Flower.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too Natalie! Would be a riotous night!!

Yep, link worked
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

where does everyone live? i live in Hertfordhire.
Do the Clomid girls have a meet?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hello my lovelies 

I do like the idea of an alco tasting evening...   actually like the suggestion of a mass clomid chicks drinking bender even more         I had planned on having a completely "clean" month but did succumb to a couple of drinks on Friday & half a glass on wine on Tuesday (left over from Friday !)...the moods I've been in I've needed it (think G has too  ). G's working in Peterborough today so I'm going round my friends to see gorgeous god-daughter & have dinner so may have a little glass wine tonight too  But should be ovulating tomorrow and/or Saturday (not sure what's going on this month as no scans) so no more fermented grapes/rice/potatoes/whatever for few weeks 
Would be great if we could all meet but I know we all live so far apart...I live London if anyone ever pops down 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Nat,
How ya doing?
im due to ov on sat or sunday too, day 13 today for me.
looks like we cycling together again. x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nats
yep...cd13 for me today...we're exactly same as last month...here's hoping we both get some positive news together too     
how are you feeling now as your other post said you not so good


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

im ok, had a few probs.
my 1 follie this month is on my bad ovary, im very bloated and feel sick and emotional.
my follie only 14mm at mo so lets hope it grows b4 saturday!
Consutant also said that my pcos is very bad.
I just am really hoping this isnt the end for me.
hows you any s/e yet i know were you down, how are you now?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry about the one follie but hey, only takes one & they should usually grow about 1-2mm per day...am sending you loads of positive vibes  
Have you tried peppermint tea for bloatedness  It really does help...I drink loads of it anyway cos love the taste & trying to cut out caffeine. Also ginger is good for nausea/sickness...you can get it in capsules if you don't like the taste of ginger. When do you go for basting if you ovulate over the weekend  How many more cycles have you got for Clomid & IUI  (sorry, asking lots of questions aren't I !! ...just call me pinnochio...actually I know a good joke about the little wooden boy but its a bit rude  

Emotionally I'm feeling much better (although mentally I'll always be a bit   ), although I seem to have a distinct lack of self confidence at the moment but I've booked for a cut & colour with my hairdresser next Wednesday afternoon so that should give me some confidence boost...hairdressers so camp he makes me laugh (he was on the UK Queer Eye for a Straight Guy if you ever saw it) & I always love my hair when I've been to see him. I usually start getting really bad ovulation pain from cd13 (today) onwards but only been getting a few twinges today...no bloatedness, no frequent peeing, no nausea...I know I ovulate naturally but since had no scans this month I've absolutely no idea what's going on...I need a little porthole in my tummy so I can take a peak  I'll probably wake up tomorrow & get the pains full whack !


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

ive had twinges today too.
as soon as i get the pink lines in opk(probably saturday) thats when i get basted.
do many women suffer from bloating sickness and twinges before they ovulate or is it just pcos sufferers do you think?

i dont mind peppermint tea but i prefer pg tips 
and ginger bisuits, joking aside nothing has helped my balloon belly!

have 3 goes at IUI after this one and then i think they are gonna do something bout my systs, hopefully medicate me.

Go on tell me the pinoccio joke


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can I come to the wine/vodka/chocolate tasting evening please? Sounds hilarious (will bring my camera to top up the ivf fund with blackmail money!) 

Well sat here hunched over as AF seems to be wanting to take my insides with her (I hate cramps  ) and waiting for dh to come home from work.
Seems like today has been a [email protected]@dy long day - I think I'd rather be at work when af kicks in so at least I can do smething else to take my mind off it. Mylaptop is sat looking at me but I know if I open it I'll start working and checking email _(I'M ON HOLIDAY -  FOR GODS SAKE STOP!)_. ggrrrrhh I thought you were supposed to get PMT pre mentral not during! 

Well its day 3 of the diet as well and so far I have been very good but I'm getting ready to kill for a choccy digestive. Oh well must go eat a banana or something....

TTFN
Grumpy bent double Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi debs,
sorry your suffering petal, what diet you doing then? or are you just eating healthy stuff?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm trying to do the GI diet - got 2 1/2 stone to lose to get my BMI down to below 25 so currently eating lettuce, cucumber and fruit (i.e. rabbit food)

Actually I've brought a couple of diet cookbooks and the food is really tasty, just not enough chocolate!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Think im gonna join you on that!
can i still drink red wine? i can do with out every thing else but not my booze


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well if you buy the book it says something about one glass - although it doesn't comment on the size (I have a joke glass that takes a whole bottle!)


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

sounds great im in!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

evening ladies!

blimey you lot can talk  

Natalie im  fine thanks not sure if i ov as i dont do opks or anything as clinic told not reliable for pcos sufferers. so  for us both 

and im up for a clomid girls bender!  just tell me where and when! is there any central point?

debby sorry  got you hun 

love to everyone else
dinner is ready be back later 

love 
suzie xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Olive,
How are you poppet?
im doing clomid and IUI and they give me tests to use and scan me to tell me when to start testing and i have pcos?
why do so many hospitals give different advice?


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hello Girls ,

Just poppin in to say hello!!!

How are you all ?? have I missed any BFP'S??

Erica!!, Dorey, Samfree, Flowerpot, Noodles, Mrs Dre ...just to metion a few how are you all??

Sorry bout the absence Im great, been going through a bit of a life change , diet, exercise, personal training exercises  , reflexology,  sorting my work, the usual  

I dont seem to get five minutes these days..

Im enjoying reflexology so if youre thinking about it go for it Ive not looked back !!its great give me abounds of energy ..trying Reiki nxt week 

Dh is being very supportive , weve even enjoyed some holidays of late together which has has been great ..

As for treatment its going well if anyone wants to Im me I will update them 

Wishing you all heaps of      

 

and       

Keep on with clomid !! Im glad I did even though it was tough 

Bye for now 

Love Ju x x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

hi girls, just a quickie as dinner is ready!  Will try to get on again later, b4 system update.  i had my first reflexology appt tonight and it really was amazing, quite emotional really, she was excellent and I felt so relaxed!

Will type more later - I smell food!!

Veronica


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
              Hope you are all feeling better now clomid is a b*@stard sometimes, i should know have been on it nearly a year! 
HI humph glad to hear your dye scan went well, he cramps were quite painfull afterwards and i did have alittle blood but didnt want to make you worry abou it. At least its over and main thing is that everything is clear. As i said i have been on clomid nearly a year and this is only the second month i have been given ovualtion scan. I had one about 3 cycles ago then had one on monday, wasnt looking very promising so went for another one on fridy and have 1 follie which has grown so fingers crossed that i will ovulate this weekend sometime. 

it would be great to meet up with you ladies for drink and chocs sounds like fun but i am up in scotland so prob the furthest away  
take care and will keep my fingers crossed for everyone, has anyone else been on clomid for a long period? 
                                twiggy x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

p.s debbie where do you play golf dh is asking?
                                                          twiggy


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

p.s thanks for reply kellie and flowerpot,hope everything is going ok,
                                twiggy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

twiggy3 said:


> p.s debbie where do you play golf dh is asking?
> twiggy


I normally play at a small club just outside Farnborough (Hants) but am lucky that I get invited to lots of golf days with work 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

I'm knackered. Yeterday was the the AGM for a charity that I'm involved with who support women who have been given bad news during pre-natal testing (like myself) and emotionally its really hard work. But its well worth it. In fact its made me realise that I'm being daft and I do want to continue with the treatment for now (haven't told dh yet - thought I might make him sweat a bit more first) 

Anyway must dash as supposed to be going shopping at noon and I'm not even dressed yet!

TTFN
Debs


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Debby,

I live just near farnborough!!!!

Where are you having treatment

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Bendy 

I've replied to your IM!

Debs


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Debbie,
                  dh hasnt heard of it, he is a golf pro so is obsessed with golf, i dont see the attraction myself. 

Hope everyone is well today and clomid isnt being to mean, fingers crossed,
              twiggy x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quickie girls, work is hectic, will catch up later. I have 3 days off line and have 3 pages of postings to read!!!

Just an update, gynae wants me to up the loony pills to 150mg from this week when AF arrives, for the remaining 5 months, due to my ov levels dropping again!  yikes!  

hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya everyone - sounds scary flowerpot!!!

Well, just to update everyone it appears that Clomid has allowed me to ovulate this month - I am really pleased but I have to have the blood test on Thursday - hopefully it will be good news.  I really hope it's successful this month - I'm so full of hope I just know I'm going to bve let down.
Such a lot of BFP's this month - it's wonderful and I'm really pleased for everyone - let's hope there's loads more to come!!!!
  

Anyhoo - good luck to all,
Loads of love and babydust,
Chris xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi lovely ladies!

sorry have been offline for a few days and missed my ff buddies!!

Dh is away in france with school until tomorrow ! so loads of bms before he went and will be loads when he gets back whether he likes it or not  
Im off on girly weekend this weekend so looking forward to having a laugh and  or two! 
Love to all will be back later for proper read and catch up

love
suzie xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry its taken me so long to post.  I have had such a bad couple of months I dont know if im coming or going.  Anyway FIL is ok at the moment, Dr said today that he has between 2 weeks and 8 weeks, we are both still in shock but trying to spend as much time with him as possible.  Anyway my latest drama is my son, Owen burnt his hands on my mums gas fire last night (sunday), had to rush him to A&E finally got him seen to at 10.20pm after they kept us waiting in the waiting area whilst he was screaming the place down for 2 hours, he has badly burned six of his fingertips, not straight through the skin but worse than a normal burn so he has both his hands bandgaged up like boxing gloves which as you can imagine is very frustrating for a 2 year old boy.  Had to call in sick again today to look after him, it doesnt look good to my employers 2 days off sick in 2 weeks does it.  Hope they arnt going to sack me!!

Well I have just got home from college and thought that I would read up on you all, so many postings to catch up on.  Ill have a go at some personals  

Olive - Hope all that BMS does the trick - have a fab girly weekend I could do with a ver large  

Chris - Congratulations on your Ovulation, lets hope its your turn for a BFP.

Flower - I was on 150mg for 4 months, I had my     days but to be honest didnt find it that much more difficult I just kept thinking to myself it will be so worth it if it works!  

Twiggy - Congrats on your Follie, we all know what your going to be up to on the weekend  

Ju - what made you give your life a overhaul, im looking for a bit of inspiration, could do with losing quite a bit of weight myself but I just cant seem to find the time to exercise, congratulations to you though, your an inspiration.

Sorry to have missed the rest of you out, my bed is calling.

Night Night

Jo
x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome back hun!!!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies how are you all this morning?

flowerpot are you on 100mg at moment? i started on 25mg then went up to 50mg now on 100mg clomid, have 1 follie but need to go for a blood test friday to see if i ov or not. Have you been getting ov scans? 

jo sorry to hear about your bad luck, hope your son is feeling better and everything goes as well as poss with fil, i am sure your work will understand your family comes first. Hope you get a bfp soon.


suzie hope you had a lovely weekend.

chris good luck with your test, will keep my fingers crossed for you.

to everyone else i send lots of babydust.
                                                        twiggy x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Twiggy, I started on 50 mg, upto 100mg after 3 months, done 3 months on that and my progesterone levels have dropped again so when AF comes tomorrow I'm upto 100mg.  Haven't been having scans but have day 21 bloods (although I have mine around day 25 due to longer cycle length).  xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jo,

I wondered where you had been,really sorry to hear about your fil   and really hope ds is ok,I hate seeing kids in pain and I know how it feels when your child gets hurt,dont worry about your job it will be fine.

Thinking of you loads

Kelly x


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello all

What a busy lot you are- cant believe we are on page 25!

Somebody mentioned BFP's- who has had the lovely news? Really interested.

Hi to Minxy , flowerpot and NatalieB- how you all doing, specially my cycle buddies?

Ju- am gonna pm you as want to know your news!!

twiggy3- thanks for your words about the dye thingy. I wouldn't have minded you telling me about the pain and bleeding- thought it was just me! I am in Scotland for New Year (well in between Xmas and NY)- where abouts are you? Maybe we could meet up.

On that subject- I live in Bath so London and Hertfordshire are not too far for me to travel- would be great to meet up (got very excited then and put too many e's in so have had to have a word with myself).

Natb- how are you flower? Hope all is going along nicely.

I am on the 2ww now as my cycle buddies know- driving me nuts this time. Am really tired at night (falling asleep by 9.30- really fed up as fell asleep in middle of Rose and Maloney last night and missed the bleedin' end).

Do tell about the BFP's - want some good news to hang on to.

This weekend I went to Newbury for a pampering weekend and it was fab. Really reccommend it as it relaxed me totally. Lots of walks and chats with my bestest bud.

Talking of diets... I am supposed to be on the GI diet and I do it through Tesco's - prints your whole weeks menu so you dont even have to think what you are having. Sounds great and simple, doesnt it? Only, I cannot stick to it and have been eating chocolate, crisps and cheese as if it is going out of fashion. Nightmare. Will try again next week.

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi humph i am actually going to new york for new year fly out 30th dec, will be about before that if you are up before then, where about in scotland are you visiting? 

flowerpot good luck on clomid this time.

Hi everyone else hope all is well.

well i got a positve on opk test yesterday morning and temp has increased today so fingers crossed that the clomid has worked this month and have ovulated. 

good luck everyone,
                          twiggy x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girlies, how is everyone today?

Twiggy - I fancy New York next year if we aren't pregnant and on a waiting list for the next step me and dh said we'd have a big holiday.  I would actually like to go in Winter though too when its all snowy etc. lovely jubbly!  Thanks for the good luck wishes    Happy    

Humph - Samfree and Mazdee have got their BFP  

Jo - so sorry about your FIL, please do look after yourself  

Suzie (olive) - have you put your dh down yet?    

Chris - good luck for the blood test tomorrow  

 Kerry, Kelly Sal my cycle buds.  Natasha, Natalie, Bendybird, Babywhisper (seen you about a bit, how are you??!!), Ju, Dre, Debs, Veronica and everyone else I've managed to miss!

Well its CD2 today as AF came yesterday, so back on the happy pills tonight   and up a dose to 150 mg   .  Fab!


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Well done to all the BFP's - such great news. Fingers crossed that everything goes well and for more BFP's in the next few weeks!!

Twiggy3- I will be up in Scotland- a place called Abbey something near Glasgow from 28th december- would be great to meet up. Where abouts are you? Anyone else around there for a meet?

Flowerpot- hello my lovely. 

Hello to VB, NatB, Minxy, Olive and everyone else!

Keep humping girls!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,
                    Humph i have never heard of abbey, i am about 30 miles south of edinburgh but can get train through to glasgow or drive through if you have time to meet and still want to, if you dont get time i hope you enjoy your trip up here. 

hi flowerpot, good luck on the happypills let us know how you are getting on. New york is lovely I have been 3 times in nov/dec is a great time of year so nice when all christmas decs etc are up. We have been saving up for ages for a blowout holiday to take our minds off of all of this, will have finished clomid by then and may be on waiting list for ivf. Fingers crossed bfp will happen before the end of clomid. 

good luck to all you ladies out there. 

                                                twiggy x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone - sounds like we're all seeming a bit more positive at the mo - that is very good news!!!!
So much has happened - I can't believe you're already talking about what you're doing for New Year!  I hadn't even thought about it yet!  We've only just organised the fact that we're staying at my parents for Xmas - and that seems like light years away!  To you lot who are lucky enought to be going away - I hope you have a great time and I wish it were me!!!
Jo- bless you i can't imagine how much stress you must be under at the mo -I hope that owen is ok - how is he coping??  And you??  My thoughts go out to you.
Flowerpot - good luck with the new dose - fingers crossed it won't be too evil to you and you'll be announcing your BFP really soon - I dream of that day!
Suzie -enjoy your girlie weekend and have you let your DH go yet?  
Good luck and loads of love to all of you - let's hope we all get BFP's VERY VERY SOON (or else!)

Chris xxxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

Thanks for all your kind messages.  I am under a lot of stress at the moment but im getting there.....  Owen is fine, he has taken his bandages off I think they were causing him more distress than the blisters.  He has to go back to the hospital tomorrow i think they are going to "pop" the blisters because they are quite big and raised off his fingers.  I will let you know how we get on.

Hello to everyone, sorry no personal messages I have homework to do


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya - saw you had posted and thought I'd check to see how you were - good news in a way about Owen's blisters - hopefully once they're popped they will heal better - good luck.  

Loads of love and babydust,
Chris xxxx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

Twiggy- will look at the map and see where it is I am actually going! Will get back to you. I think it is near Glasgow if that helps at all?

Jo- sorry to hear about Owen- hope the little cherub is ok.

Hello to you all

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Erm well - I don't quite know how to put this but well I'm a little worried.
A little daft I know but I haven't got a single side effect this month and I'm kind of missing the reassurance that these  [email protected]@dy   pills are working.

Am I going mental? 

Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Debs - Your not going mental  !! Each month I was on clomid was different, and i had a couple where I didn't feel that it was doing anything. I'm sure it is. Don't worry honey, you don't need any more stress! 

Humph - My DH has family in Glasgow, I went up for the first time a few months ago. There are some lovely places outside of Glasgow, hope you have a lovely time. We've booked to go to a masquerade ball on NYE quite near us, so now panic dieting to get in a dress I bought 4 YEARS AGO!!! Plus it my big 30 in November, and i don't wan to be as fat as I am now!! 

Chris - Hope your OK lovely?

Jo - Glad to her Owen is a little better. I hope he gets on OK at hospital.  I hope you OK, i know how hard it is. We went thru something similar a few months ago. Thinking of you honey. How is your course going? Mine are good!

Twiggy - You lucky bean going to NY 3 times! We're struggling to get there at all! I really, really want to go, hoping DH might surprise me with a trip for my 30th! Yeah, and pigs will fly!!

Flower - My cycle bud, hope your OK. How are the   pills treating you this time, now your on triple dose!!   Hope your not     yet!

Kelly, Sally, Natalie, Susie, Bendy, Natasha.....hope your all OK. 

Still no HSG appointment thru. I just wan to get it over and done with and get back on the   pills!  Strange I know, but feel like I'm wasting time. Feeling pants today, cried this morning cos I couldn't find my journal anywhere...how sad am I!! Just hoping these aren't pre-AF tears again, and that she is rearing her ugly head early AGAIN!! CD17 today, last cycle came on on CD18!! AARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry just needed to vent.

On a happier note, I made a lovely table posie at Flower class last night! The basket I did last week is still going strong, going to be over-run with flowers!  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girlies

Well, I upped my dose of clomid to 150mg last night, what with 3 tablets + all my vitamins etc I  must rattle  !!  Got a low central pain this morning not sure if its the tablets or AF pains still around  

Anyway,

Debs, remember last month neither of us had ov symptoms and we found it strange, mine turned out that I hadn't ovulated, the levels have dropped again so I've had to up the dose.    This doesn't mean its in your case, as Kerry says, everyone has varying cycles and some can be more pronounced, but I thought it worth mentioning

Kerry, sorry you feel a bit teary today hun, we've all been there    Can you ring and see where you are on the list for your HSG?

Jo, poor Owen, hope the hospital went ok  

 to everyone else!! xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

bugger Ov pains kicked in now (a bit early so very confused) and someone in the office has just announced they are 14 weeks preggers ont their first month of trying (only been married 6 months as well).

Feeling crap now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't despair Debs.  I get early OV pains too, at least it means everything is working. Don't worry about preggers girl in office, your time will come I promise.



xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies...

Just popping in to give you all a big    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Kerry

I know I shouldn't let it get to me (easier said than done!)
Went home and had far too much vino so feeling a little 'delicate' this morning.
Hopefully it should be a quiet day though. 
Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Debs, I know how you feel, been there myself.  I'm feeling very   today too, think this higher dose is effecting my emotions!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Flowerpot

Hope the druggies aren't being too nasty to your system. 
Still it'll be worth it when that stork drops off his bundle!

Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi my lovelys

just popping in to say im away this weekend on my annual girly weekend so nicky1 is gonna keep an eye on the clomid board for me! be nice to her she is a real hunny! 

good luck to all if you are testing in the mext few days 

i dont wish to talk it up but i have had no clomid symptoms this month!! so no idea whats going on ! i will prob get af from hell! we shall see

well im off for some     and  which im so looking forward to 


love to all 
suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds fab suzie - a girlie weekend is just the tonic sometimes!    Have a good time and hello nicky1 - we will look after you  

Sorry no personals girls, just wanted to wish you all a fab weekend and if you are on the 2ww best of luck       xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Susie...have a fab weekend hun. We'll be nice to Nicky  !! Just kiddiing, we're always nice.

Thank Crunchie its FRIDAY     !!!

Have a fab one lovelies  
xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Good morning everyone,
                              Suzie a girlie weekend sounds great, have a good time and we will be nice to nicky. Dont worry about having no symptoms i havent had any this month either and i had increased the dose to 100mg (quite high as under 8 stone) and i had a follicle at my scan and a +ve opk so fingers crossed it has worked, will find out for sure by tuesday as had a blood test yesterday. My last cycle i was on 75mg and had loads of symptoms   and no ovulation cd 60 i got af after taking medroxyprogesterone to bring on a bleed, it was hell   i thought i was in labour was having contractions and was huge blood clots (sorry for that info is disgusting!). So dont worry about having no symptoms as it doesnt nec. mean no ov. Good luck will keep fingers crossed for  

flowerpot keep your chin up we have all been there    it will be well worth it if it works. 

kerry i had too much vino last night as well  , wasnt going to drink anything but was at mil and fils for dinner and felt obliged! good luck and hope your dh treats you to new york.

debs there is a girl in my office who is preg after trying for 1 month as well is frustrating but our time will come one day. At least you know everything is working if having ovulation pains, i never know if i am ovulating or not! Good luck.


jo hope owen is feeling better.

Sorry if i have missed nayone i better go, good luck to all you ladies hopefully will be lots of       this month   sending lots of  and .
                                    twiggy xxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

After a few months break Im back on the delightful Clomid  .  This is my 6th and final Natural cycle with clomid.  The next 3 cycles will be via iui, clomid and met.

Not got that much to say really - must be a side effect of the clomid - already had an argument with dh last night.

But - wishing you all the best for this cycle and am glad to be back on the clomid rollercoaster again.

here is some baby dust 

Luv & hugs tweets xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls

just a quickie to say hello and check everyone is ok    no personals sorry, got tons to do in work. nothing new with me CD7 today so got the full stretch ahead!  xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi tweetiepie,
                I 2 have pcos and have been on clomid 11 months, only allowing me to do another 2 months as is supposed to be dangerous any longer than a year. I send good luck to all you girls and hope we all have bfps this month      
                twiggy x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Twiggy,

So have you completed 11 cycles of Clomid??  

Tweets x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Tweetie,
                Yeh is depressing isnt it  how are you going? I called hosp this morning and it has induced ovulation this month which is good as is only the 3rd time in 11 months  Although i chart my bbt and temp has been down last couple of days so dont think i am preggers     am going to come crashing down when bnf or af, as had all my hopes pinned on it working this month, only have 1 or 2 goes left on the clomid then who knows what will happen, will find out at next appointment at end nov. How long have you got left on clomid? I have little twinges today but af not due for at least another week, not sure what that is. Anyway good luck to all you ladies out there and i hope we all get our bambinos soon     
              twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls, i've posted this on the chit chat board but I'm seething   and want to tell everyone and you may not go on that board.

I had to bring this to your attention as it really is quite shocking.  Its not easy reading.  

Recent reports have been made that live puppies and kittens are being used as shark bait off the French Reunion Island off the coast of Mauritius following a six-month-old Labrador puppy being washed up on shore alive with hooks in its nose and one of its legs. 

Unfortunately this is not an isolated incident; please take time to complete the petition.

go to www.rspca.co.uk and follow the shark bait petition link.  Thanks!


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Twiggy,

Im pleased that you have ovulated.  Apart from the cycle that Im currently on I have 3 more goes scheduled on Clomid which will take me up to my 9th cycle of Clomid (3 being iui starting in november) - then I will have 1 cycle of injectibles.

Good luck for this month.  Hope you get your BFP.  Why are you taking the Clomid - is it pcos or something else ...

Tweets xx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi there,

Just read your post on cruelty to animals off french reunion and have already signed the petition!
How cruel is that.....
Thanks Flowerpot for enlightening us
Vickilouxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say hello....sorry no personals...

Flower, I've already signed the petitions...saw it in the paper the other day & couldn't quite believe it...also, I read today that one of the guys responsible was convicted of cruelty but only got a 3 month suspended sentence...hardly what I'd call a deterent !!!     

Here's another link with info & the petitions...

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/FR/Dossiers/NosPetitions/Contrelutilisationdechiensvivantscommeappatspourlapecheauxrequins/Contrelutilisationdechienserrantscommeappatspourlapecheauxrequins.asp

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Satellite?pagename=RSPCA/RSPCARedirect&pg=sharkbait

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello girls

Just back from a nice weekend in Cornwall! Unfortunately AF (evil witch) arfrived yesterday on CD22 - really p***ed off about it as never had this happen before. So I am now out of cycle with my previous cycle buddies (good luck to you all... you know who you are).

Really fed up again now. Just cant believe that I only have 3 months left on these happy pills and then I have to move on to more invasive procedures. When will I get a break? Even went to my friends graveside yesterday hoping that a chat with her might bring me some divine intervention but I dont hold out much hope!

Had to check with consultant- he says keep to the same dose and keep going as this is just a blip. Blip my backside. Am wanting a 9 month blip please with a healthy bouncer at the end of it.

Minxy and Nat- hows it going?

Kerry- sorry to hear that you got an early AF too- what level dose are you on and how many more cycles do you have on these psycho pills?

Anyone else had this before ? Do any of you take your pils all at the same time or do you space them out?

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Humph 
So sorry the witch got you hun. Lets hope it is just a 'blip' (doctors huh!) and the that healthy bouncer is from your next cycle.  

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Humph hunny...I am so so sorry that the evil b!tch got you      
I wish there was something I could do or say to make things better but as we all know, we have pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off & start again...you will get there hun...I'm sure of it  
I'm on cd25 & am having all sorts of wierd & wonderful symptoms...frequent peeing, bloatedness (which could be due to fact I'm very windy  for some reason), had heartburn sensation for about last 4 days or so & lots of twinges going on in ovaries & lower down near in my pelvis...I'm not a religious person but I am praying (not sure who to mind !!  ) that it's not AF on her way.
I got my cd21 prog level back today & it was 105 so the chinese meds obviously didn't interfere with the clomid which I'm pleased about !
Anyway, sending you loads & loads of special hugs    
Thinking of you
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

New home this way girls...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38560.new#new


----------

